# Jahrespass ist widerrufbar!



## Fyralon (10. Januar 2012)

Ich will hier kein Faß aufmachen oder Streit anzetteln.Mein Thread soll also lediglich zur Info! dienen für Leute die wie ich,den Jahrespass kündigen wollten.Bisher war das nicht möglich obwohl nicht rechtens.Angeblich durch technische Schwierigkeiten.



Nach langem hin und her mit meinem Anwalt und Blizzard bzw Vivendi ist nun klar das sie das Widerrufsrecht aktzeptieren müssen!Fehlende Widerrufsbelehrung etc seien nicht zulässig.Laut Blizzard entschduldigen sie sich,haben meine Jahrespass Kündigung angenommen und für mich ist die Sache damit weitestgehend erledigt.

Ich würde gern mein Anwaltschreiben und das von Blizz hier "ablichten" habe allerdings keinen Scanner und müsste natürlich zuvor Vertrauliche Daten entfernen bzw unkenntlich machen.


Fakt ist,wer den Jahrespass gekündigt hatte und dennoch weiter abgebucht wird,muss sich per Ticket übers B-Net an den Kundensuport wenden,diese auf den bereits! ausgesprochenen Widerruf hinweisen und kommen so aus dem Jahrespass raus.





Mfg


----------



## Angel80 (10. Januar 2012)

Die Frage die sich mir da stellt: "Warum hast du das Abo erst eröffnet wenn du 1 Jahr nicht gebunden sein möchtest?".

Du bist ein Vertragsverhältnis eingegangen mit einer Laufzeit von 1 Jahr. Das sollte jedem bewußt sein wenn er/sie sich anmeldet dafür. Finde es daher schon merkwürdig. Auf der anderen Seite sind Verträge eigentlich von beiden Seiten verbindlich. 
Ausnahmen bzw. vorsätzliche nicht genannte Benachteiligungen mal außen vor gelassen.


----------



## puzzelmörder (10. Januar 2012)

Trotzdem darf er doch seinen Vertrag wiederrufen oder nicht? Solange er sich an die Fristen hält wäre das durchaus möglich und rechtens. 
Wenn du allerdings nach der Frist kündigst musste weiterzahlen. 

Ich würde nur nicht wegen 140 Euro oder so zum Anwalt gehen. =)


----------



## Fyralon (10. Januar 2012)

Angel80 schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich mir da stellt: "Warum hast du das Abo erst eröffnet wenn du 1 Jahr nicht gebunden sein möchtest?".
> 
> Du bist ein Vertragsverhältnis eingegangen mit einer Laufzeit von 1 Jahr. Das sollte jedem bewußt sein wenn er/sie sich anmeldet dafür. Finde es daher schon merkwürdig. Auf der anderen Seite sind Verträge eigentlich von beiden Seiten verbindlich.
> Ausnahmen bzw. vorsätzliche nicht genannte Benachteiligungen mal außen vor gelassen.





Die Frage ist die-warum schliessen tagtäglich Menschen "Knebbelverträge" wegen Handies ab und kündigen sie dann dennoch wieder?

Verträge sind bindend wenn man die Widerrufsfrist überschritten hat die normalerweise 14 Tage beträgt,wegen fehlender Widerrufsbelehrung und wegen fehlender Widerrufsmöglichkeit,laut meinem Anwalt,in diesem Fall sogar bis zu einem Jahr.



Ich hatte den Jahrespass abgeschlossen,gegen meine Überzeugung,wegen Freunde,Gilde und auch wegen meiner Frau.Als ich darüber geschlafen hatte  war mir klar das es für mich unerheblich ist was andere (Freunde etc) darüber denken und ich mich nicht für ein Jahr binden lassen möchte.


----------



## Fyralon (10. Januar 2012)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Trotzdem darf er doch seinen Vertrag wiederrufen oder nicht? Solange er sich an die Fristen hält wäre das durchaus möglich und rechtens.
> Wenn du allerdings nach der Frist kündigst musste weiterzahlen.
> 
> Ich würde nur nicht wegen 140 Euro oder so zum Anwalt gehen. =)





Musste ich leider in diesem Fall weil Blizzard gar nicht reagiert bzw ich zur Antwort bekam "Der Vertrag ist nicht Kündbar,sie sind daran rechtlich gebunden".Ich habe die Anwaltskosten auch nicht tragen müssen da diese Infos wissentlich oder unwissentlich falsch waren.


----------



## Denky2307 (10. Januar 2012)

blöde frage aber war der Anwalt jetzt net teurer als die ca. 140€ in WoW? 
2. Denk dran das dass nicht bei jedem Vertrag geht, bei vielen verträgen hat man entweder eine Kündigungsfrist oder aber man kann den Vertrag erst zum ende hin Kündigen!


----------



## Angel80 (10. Januar 2012)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Die Frage ist die-warum schliessen tagtäglich Menschen "Knebbelverträge" wegen Handies ab und kündigen sie dann dennoch wieder?



Das frag ich mich auch immer wieder. 



> Ich hatte den Jahrespass abgeschlossen,gegen meine Überzeugung,wegen Freunde,Gilde und auch wegen meiner Frau.Als ich darüber geschlafen hatte war mir klar das es für mich unerheblich ist was andere (Freunde etc) darüber denken und ich mich nicht für ein Jahr binden lassen möchte.



Verträge abschließen aus Solidarität heraus ist wohl kaum etwas Gutes. Und im letzten Abschnitt sagst du es ja selber. Du warst eigentlich dagegen dich längerfristig zu binden und hast es dennoch gemacht. Daher sollte man sich sowas immer gut überlegen. Viele sehen in den meisten Fällen nur den Anreiz (in Form von "Geschenken") und schließen unüberlegt ab. Daher auch passend: "Drum prüfe wer sich ewig bindet."


----------



## Fyralon (10. Januar 2012)

Denky2307 schrieb:


> blöde frage aber war der Anwalt jetzt net teurer als die ca. 140€ in WoW?
> 2. Denk dran das dass nicht bei jedem Vertrag geht, bei vielen verträgen hat man entweder eine Kündigungsfrist oder aber man kann den Vertrag erst zum ende hin Kündigen!




Ich antworte dir mit einem Zitat von mir oben aus dem Posting 



> Ich habe die Anwaltskosten auch nicht tragen müssen da diese Infos wissentlich
> oder unwissentlich falsch waren.







> Verträge abschließen aus Solidarität heraus ist wohl kaum etwas Gutes. Und im
> letzten Abschnitt sagst du es ja selber. Du warst eigentlich dagegen dich
> längerfristig zu binden und hast es dennoch gemacht. Daher sollte man sich sowas
> immer gut überlegen. Viele sehen in den meisten Fällen nur den Anreiz (in Form
> ...




Genau.Ich wollte mir D3 holen und dann bekam ich zu hören "Überleg mal,das bekommste obendrauf!".Das kam noch hinzu.Dabei kann ich es mir völlig unverbindlich im Laden holen.Ich hab mich eben verleiten lassen.Wobei ich eigentlich nie gedacht hätte das ich mich durch Freunde etc bequasseln lassen würde


----------



## Gfreeman (10. Januar 2012)

Ich finde die Information des Threaderstellers sehr fair, obwohl ich selbst nicht davon betroffen bin, da für mich Blizzard längst erledigt ist.

Diese Aktion "Jahrespass" ist meines Erachtens schon deshalb eine Art "Bauernfängerei" bzw. eine Geschäftsmethode jenseits des guten Geschmacks, da zum Zeitpunkt der Aktion längst nicht sicher war, wann Diablo 3 erscheint und auch nicht, wann das neue WoW-Addon erscheint.

Hier wurden viele Kunden über den Tisch gezogen, da Produkte in Aussicht gestellt wurden, die vielleicht erst in einem halben Jahr oder später erscheinen werden.

Mir zeigt dies, dass Blizzard sich längst abgewandt hat von ihrer ehemaligen Philosophie, gute Spiele zu programmieren und ihre Energie immer mehr darauf verwenden, Kunden abzuzocken, sei es durch sinnlose Pets für "nur" noch 10 bis 20 Euro oder Gebühren für Servertransfers, welche andere umsonst anbieten oder eben durch o. g. Jahrespassaktion.

Gruß 

Gfreeman


----------



## Thestixxxx (10. Januar 2012)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Ich finde die Information des Threaderstellers sehr fair, obwohl ich selbst nicht davon betroffen bin, da für mich Blizzard längst erledigt ist.
> 
> Diese Aktion "Jahrespass" ist meines Erachtens schon deshalb eine Art "Bauernfängerei" bzw. eine Geschäftsmethode jenseits des guten Geschmacks, da zum Zeitpunkt der Aktion längst nicht sicher war, wann Diablo 3 erscheint und auch nicht, wann das neue WoW-Addon erscheint.
> 
> ...



Also sry aber wer nen Jahrespass abschließt sollt imho mit der Firma Blizzard schon etwas vertraut sein und wenn die Firma Blizzard jemandem etwas "schenkt" sollten doch alle Alarmglocken angehen oder ?


----------



## Derulu (10. Januar 2012)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Ich finde die Information des Threaderstellers sehr fair, obwohl ich selbst nicht davon betroffen bin, da für mich Blizzard längst erledigt ist.
> 
> Diese Aktion "Jahrespass" ist meines Erachtens schon deshalb eine Art "Bauernfängerei" bzw. eine Geschäftsmethode jenseits des guten Geschmacks, da zum Zeitpunkt der Aktion längst nicht sicher war, wann Diablo 3 erscheint und auch nicht, wann das neue WoW-Addon erscheint.
> 
> ...



"Über den Tisch gezogen"?

Wo wurde denn gesagt:

"Das was hier als Goodie zum Abo dazukommt, darauf habt ihr sofort Zugriff"?

für mich löas sich das eher so:

"Ihr schließt einen Einjahresvertrag ab, dafür bekommt ihr, sobald es die Dinger gibt, Diablo 3 umsonst und Zugang zu Beta des nächsten Addons"

Das stand nichts davon, dass dies in dem Jahr passieren müsse

Also bitte Vorsicht mit Unterstellungen


----------



## Fremder123 (10. Januar 2012)

Ich finds zwar auch übertrieben, zum Anwalt zu gehen. Aber der TE hat seine Gründe dargelegt und dass er sich hat überrumpeln lassen. Nicht die feine englische und manchmal muss man auch einfach mal für Fehler geradestehen, aber ich denke der Diskussion ist genüge getan. Danke für die Info, lieber TE, aber ich hoffe dennoch dass das Beispiel nicht Schule macht. Im Blizz-Forum gibt es auch schon Threads zu dem Thema und das wäre nur ein weiterer (reichlich sinnloser) Aufreger in dieser reizbaren und empfindsamen Community.


----------



## Fyralon (10. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich finds zwar auch übertrieben, zum Anwalt zu gehen. Aber der TE hat seine Gründe dargelegt und dass er sich hat überrumpeln lassen. Nicht die feine englische und manchmal muss man auch einfach mal für Fehler geradestehen, aber ich denke der Diskussion ist genüge getan. Danke für die Info, lieber TE, aber ich hoffe dennoch dass das Beispiel nicht Schule macht. Im Blizz-Forum gibt es auch schon Threads zu dem Thema und das wäre nur ein weiterer (reichlich sinnloser) Aufreger in dieser reizbaren und empfindsamen Community.





Ich kann in dem offz.Forum nicht mehr posten da mein Abo ja nicht aktiv ist.Ich hätts da aber auch nicht gepostet wegen Flames und wahrscheinlich hätte man den thread gelöscht.Behaupte ich mal so.Hatte das auch nicht hier gepostet damit geflamed etc wird.Ich weiss das hast du auch nicht behauptet wollte das nur nochmals klarstellen,sondern nur als Info gedacht für die Leute die eigentlich widerrufen haben und bisher weiterzahlen weil Blizzard die Möglichkeit bisher nicht eingeräumt hatte.





Mfg


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Januar 2012)

Aha ... erst einen Abovertrag abschließen und dann nicht nur das Abo kündigen, sondern direkt mit WoW aufhören ...

Wie weit sind wir in diesem Spiel nur gekommen, das rechtliche Schritte ergriffen werden, wenn man von einer Minute auf die Nächste so einen Rückschritt macht.
Erinnert mich an ein völlig überzeuges "ja, ich will" vorm Traualtar, wo ich dann nach der Hochzeitsnacht die Flitterwochen abblase und verschwinde ...


----------



## Eintagsfliege (10. Januar 2012)

Ich finde auch jetzt noch, dass dieses Jahresabo absolut durchsichtig und auch klar zu erkennen war, was man da abschließt.


----------



## Potpotom (10. Januar 2012)

Also bevor ich die Entscheidung traf das Jahresabo (sofern man das so nennen mag) abzuschliessen habe ich meine Entscheidung abgewogen... für gut befunden und es schlicht getan.

Die Mitteilung des TE finde ich in so weit gut, als dass vielleicht noch andere genauso unüberlegt gehandelt haben - allerdings finde ich die Art und Weise doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich an Blizzards Stelle wäre, ich sage mal, not amused und würde mir überlegen, derartig einfache und für den Spieler gute und günstige Aktionen, nicht noch einmal so umzusetzen.


----------



## Pararius (10. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Aha ... erst einen Abovertrag abschließen und dann nicht nur das Abo kündigen, sondern direkt mit WoW aufhören ...
> 
> Wie weit sind wir in diesem Spiel nur gekommen, das rechtliche Schritte ergriffen werden, wenn man von einer Minute auf die Nächste so einen Rückschritt macht.



Wie weit sind wir nur gekommen, dss ein Bürger, die ihm vom Gesetz gegebenen Rechte, wahrnimmt.



Eintagsfliege schrieb:


> Ich finde auch jetzt noch, dass dieses Jahresabo absolut durchsichtig und auch klar zu erkennen war, was man da abschließt.



Es geht um eine mangelnde Wiederrufsbelehrung (nach § 360 Abs. 1) und die Folgen daraus.



			
				BGB schrieb:
			
		

> (2) Die Widerrufsfrist beträgt 14 Tage, wenn dem Verbraucher spätestens bei Vertragsschluss eine den Anforderungen des § 360 Abs. 1 entsprechende Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform mitgeteilt wird. [...]
> (3) Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt, wenn dem Verbraucher eine den Anforderungen des § 360 Abs. 1 entsprechende Belehrung über sein Widerrufsrecht in Textform mitgeteilt worden ist. Ist der Vertrag schriftlich abzuschließen, so beginnt die Frist nicht, bevor dem Verbraucher auch eine Vertragsurkunde, der schriftliche Antrag des Verbrauchers oder eine Abschrift der Vertragsurkunde oder des Antrags zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Ist der Fristbeginn streitig, so trifft die Beweislast den Unternehmer.
> (4) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt spätestens sechs Monate nach Vertragsschluss. Diese Frist beginnt bei der Lieferung von Waren nicht vor deren Eingang beim Empfänger. Abweichend von Satz 1 erlischt das Widerrufsrecht nicht, wenn der Verbraucher nicht entsprechend den Anforderungen des § 360 Abs. 1 über sein Widerrufsrecht in Textform belehrt worden ist, bei Fernabsatzverträgen über Finanzdienstleistungen ferner nicht, wenn der Unternehmer seine Mitteilungspflichten gemäß Artikel 246 § 2 Abs. 1 Satz 1 Nr. 1 und Satz 2 Nr. 1 bis 3 des Einführungsgesetzes zum Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuche nicht ordnungsgemäß erfüllt hat.


----------



## 64K (10. Januar 2012)

Was meckert ihr eigentlich?

Diejenigen, die nicht kündigen wollen kündigen nicht und bleiben beim 1 Jahres Abbo.

Diejenigen, die beim Abschluss des Jahrespasses ein Fehler gemacht haben freuen sich über die Info und das Wissen, dass sie eben doch kündigen können.
Es kann ja trotzdem alles mögliche passieren: Unfall, Krankenhaus, Arbeitslosigkeit, Arbeitsunfähigkeit, etc.

Freut euch doch einfach dass es eben doch geht, völlig egal ob Ihr es für Euch nutzen wollt oder nicht.
Für die, die ihren 1 JahresVertrag halten gibt es doch keinen Nachteil...


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Januar 2012)

Ist es nicht so, dass man beim Abschluss des Jahrespass freiwillig auf die Möglichkeit verzichtet hat, die laufenden Gebühren nicht mehr zu zahlen?

Der Jahrespass ist damit doch kein Abo im eigentlichen Sinne. Das Abo ist doch die wiederkehrende Bezahlung der monatlichen Gebühren, egal ob alle 1, 3 oder 6 Monate.


----------



## Cassiopheia (10. Januar 2012)

64K schrieb:


> Es kann ja trotzdem alles mögliche passieren: Unfall, Krankenhaus, Arbeitslosigkeit, Arbeitsunfähigkeit, etc.



Hatte man einen Grund (zB Änderung der persönl. Finanzlage) hat Blizzard auch ohne solche Schritte meist den Jahrespass entfernt sofern man sich an den Account- und Rechnungssupport gewandt hat.

Was ich nur bei dieses Threads erschreckend finde ist, wie viele Leute einfach den Vertrag abgeschlossen haben ohne auch nur mal drüber nachzudenken (zumindest ist das meistens der Inhalt der Jahresabo Threads, wenn auch nicht ganz so klar ausgedrückt). Ich hab darüber glaub ich um die 7 Tage nachgedacht... Ich kann nur noch den Kopf schütteln über die meistens Threads bzgl dieses Themas.


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Januar 2012)

Nur aus interesse? welches honorar musst du deinem anwalt zahlen?


----------



## Cantharion (10. Januar 2012)

Was passiert eigentlich wenn die Zahlung an Blizzard gestoppt wird?


----------



## Cassiopheia (10. Januar 2012)

Dann wird der Jahrespass (+ alle Extras) entfernt und der Account ist gesperrt bis du den Rückstand ausgeglichen hast. Also man ist den Jahrespass los. Weitere Konsequenzen seitens Blizzard gibt es nicht (lt offiziellem Forum). Da man aber entweder Konto- oder Kreditkartendaten hinterlegen musste und Blizzard sich das Geld selber holen darf.. müsste man erstmal dafür sorgen, dass diese leer sind (+ nicht überzogen werden können) oder halt eine Rücklastschrift veranlassen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (10. Januar 2012)

Pararius schrieb:


> Wie weit sind wir nur gekommen, dss ein Bürger, die ihm vom Gesetz gegebenen Rechte, wahrnimmt.
> 
> 
> 
> Es geht um eine mangelnde Wiederrufsbelehrung (nach § 360 Abs. 1) und die Folgen daraus.



Wollte nur mal kurz einwerfen, dass es sich hierbei um ein deutsches Gesetz handelt. Da gibt es sicherlich auch europaweite Richtlinien und Frankreich hat unter Garantie ebenfalls Gesetze für den Handel (das schließt Verträge meistens mit ein).
Es kommt immer drauf an wo der Vertragspartner sitzt. 

Zu der Sache selbst: Am besten vorher DREIMAL überlegen ob man nen Vertrag abschließt oder nicht. Das gilt nicht nur für WoW.



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so, dass man beim Abschluss des Jahrespass freiwillig auf die Möglichkeit verzichtet hat, die laufenden Gebühren nicht mehr zu zahlen?
> 
> Der Jahrespass ist damit doch kein Abo im eigentlichen Sinne. Das Abo ist doch die wiederkehrende Bezahlung der monatlichen Gebühren, egal ob alle 1, 3 oder 6 Monate.


Den Jahrespass kann man monatlich bezahlen. Man ist bei Abschluss 12 Monate gebunden. Also im Prinzip nur ein zeitgebundenes Abo mit Goodies.


----------



## orkman (10. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Aha ... erst einen Abovertrag abschließen und dann nicht nur das Abo kündigen, sondern direkt mit WoW aufhören ...
> 
> Wie weit sind wir in diesem Spiel nur gekommen, das rechtliche Schritte ergriffen werden, wenn man von einer Minute auf die Nächste so einen Rückschritt macht.
> Erinnert mich an ein völlig überzeuges "ja, ich will" vorm Traualtar, wo ich dann nach der Hochzeitsnacht die Flitterwochen abblase und verschwinde ...



da machste deinem namen aber alle ehre ... wieso sich hier einige aufregen dass er sein abo gekuendigt hat versteh ich nicht ...es ist sein gutes recht ...basta 
und selbst das mit der hochzeit zu tun waere dein gutes recht sofern du auch die scheidung und co in kauf nimmst , und da wirste wahrscheinlich mehr bluten als bei blizz ... und ich wette so ne geschichte is auch schon passiert....

alles in allem is es ein bissl uebertrieben wegen 140 euro , aber da er selbst keine kosten fuer die aktion tragen musste oder es einem wert ist wieso nicht ?
die aktionen von blizzard werden eh immer "bescheuerter" in meinen augen ... d3 zig mal verschoben , die contents werden immer oeder , .... mein account is vor 1 woche ausgelaufen und wird in den naechsten 4 wochen auch net mehr aktiviert ... und wenn mein gamer pc wieder funktioniert werde ich wahrscheinlich swtor anfangen und durchspielen


----------



## Kyrador (10. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> die aktionen von blizzard werden eh immer "bescheuerter" in meinen augen ... d3 zig mal verschoben



Du wartest wohl zum ersten Mal in deinem Leben auf ein Spiel von Blizzard


----------



## Darrea (10. Januar 2012)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal kurz einwerfen, dass es sich hierbei um ein deutsches Gesetz handelt. Da gibt es sicherlich auch europaweite Richtlinien und Frankreich hat unter Garantie ebenfalls Gesetze für den Handel (das schließt Verträge meistens mit ein).
> Es kommt immer drauf an wo der Vertragspartner sitzt.
> 
> Zu der Sache selbst: Am besten vorher DREIMAL überlegen ob man nen Vertrag abschließt oder nicht. Das gilt nicht nur für WoW.
> ...



Es gibt in der Tat eine EU-Verordnung. Nach der Rom I-VO ist das Recht des Staates anwendbar, in dem ein Verbraucher seinen gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt hat (Art. 6 Abs. 1 Rom I-VO). Es kommt also (mit wenigen Ausnahmen) deutsches Recht zur Anwendung, wenn wir hier der Verbraucher in Deutschland lebt, so dass der Hinweis auf deutsches Recht völlig in Ordnung geht.

Ich kann auch nicht verstehen, dass sich hier einige wegen der Kündigung so aufregen, denn:
1. ist es doch sein gutes Recht
2. musste er für den Anwalt nichts zahlen


----------



## Derulu (10. Januar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich wenn die Zahlung an Blizzard gestoppt wird?



Dann dürfte die Leistung seitens Blizzard gestoppt werden...+ alle "Vergünstigungen" sind auch weg (auch wenn zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wieder das Abo aufgenommen wird, sofern sich der Account wieder aufmachen "lässt")


----------



## Hamburgperle (10. Januar 2012)

Erstaunlich, dass eine so grosse Firma wiedereinmal Fehler, hier das Widerrufsrecht nach dem Fernabsatzrecht, baut. Jeder kleiner ebay Shopper bekommt das hin. Mag nervig sein für Blizz sich auf 20 länderspezifische Rechtssysteme einstellen zu müssen, aber das sollte eine so grosse Firma doch gebacken bekommen.


----------



## Düstermond (10. Januar 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Nur aus interesse? welches honorar musst du deinem anwalt zahlen?





Lies doch den Thread: Er musste garnichts zahlen.


----------



## Cassiopheia (10. Januar 2012)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Lies doch den Thread: Er musste garnichts zahlen.



Das eine hat aber hier nichts mit dem anderen zu tun oO Gar nichts zahlen bezieht sich auf die Anwaltskosten, die andere Frage, wenn man sein Abo einfach nicht bezahlt..


----------



## puzzelmörder (10. Januar 2012)

Bezzlebub schrieb:


> und viel spaß dein anwalt zu bezahlen weil der kostet mehr wie die 156&#8364; die du zahle hättest für den jahrespass



Der TE hat schon auf Seite 1 auf meinen Post geantwortet das er die Anwaltskosten nicht tragen muss. Darüber hinaus ist er keinem Rechenschaft schuldig warum er sein Abo wieder kündigen wollte oder überhaupt abgeschlossen hat. Er hat lediglich gesagt das es ein Widerrufsrecht gibt (wie bei allem) und auch BLizzard dieses einhalten muss. Es war nicht deutlich erkennbar bei Abschluss und damit hat er Recht und nun auch vor Gericht Recht bekommen. 
Blizzard hat es bisher als unkündbar deglariert aber das stimmt so einfach nicht. 

Ich kann auch heute in nen Laden gehen und mir eine schicke Jacke kaufen (Wert ca 150&#8364. Da ensteht ein Kaufvertrag genau wie beim abschliessen des Abos. Morgen habe ich keine Lust mehr auf die Jacke und bring sie einfach zurück. Jetzt ratet mal, ich bekomme meine 150&#8364; zurück egal wie meine Begründung aussieht (nur sollte ihr Zustand noch "original" sein).

Ein abgeschlossener Vertrag behält seine gültigkeit wirklich erst nach Ablauf der Widerrufspflicht auf das gilt für alle Parteien.


----------



## Düstermond (10. Januar 2012)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Das eine hat aber hier nichts mit dem anderen zu tun oO Gar nichts zahlen bezieht sich auf die Anwaltskosten, die andere Frage, wenn man sein Abo einfach nicht bezahlt..



Ich habe mich beim Zitieren vertan. Ist korrigiert


----------



## Derulu (10. Januar 2012)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Er hat lediglich gesagt das es ein Widerrufsrecht gibt (wie bei allem) und auch BLizzard dieses einhalten muss. Es war nicht deutlich erkennbar bei Abschluss und damit hat er Recht und nun auch vor Gericht Recht bekommen.



Wer sagte etwas von "Gericht"?

Da ging es wohl eher um Anwaltskorrespondenz


----------



## Hamburgperle (10. Januar 2012)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Ich kann auch heute in nen Laden gehen und mir eine schicke Jacke kaufen (Wert ca 150€). Da ensteht ein Kaufvertrag genau wie beim abschliessen des Abos. Morgen habe ich keine Lust mehr auf die Jacke und bring sie einfach zurück. Jetzt ratet mal, ich bekomme meine 150€ zurück egal wie meine Begründung aussieht (nur sollte ihr Zustand noch "original" sein).
> Ein abgeschlossener Vertrag behält seine gültigkeit wirklich erst nach Ablauf der Widerrufspflicht auf das gilt für alle Parteien.



Das ist Unsinn. Und hat auch mit der Materie hier nichts zu tun.

Widerrufsrechte gibt es nach FERNabsatzregeln ... dass heisst Käufer und Verkäufer stehen sich net gegenüber. Die Rücknahme von im Laden gekauften Sachen wie deine Jacke ist reine Kulanz der Geschäfte und rechtlich nicht einforderbar.


----------



## Darrea (10. Januar 2012)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Ich kann auch heute in nen Laden gehen und mir eine schicke Jacke kaufen (Wert ca 150&#8364. Da ensteht ein Kaufvertrag genau wie beim abschliessen des Abos. Morgen habe ich keine Lust mehr auf die Jacke und bring sie einfach zurück. Jetzt ratet mal, ich bekomme meine 150&#8364; zurück egal wie meine Begründung aussieht (nur sollte ihr Zustand noch "original" sein).



Stimmt so nicht, wenn du dir ganz normal im Laden eine Jacke kaufst, hast du kein Widerrufsrecht! Du bekommst das Geld dann aus reinen Kulanz des Verkäufers zurück. Der Verkäufer ist aber nicht dazu verpflichtet dir das Geld zurückzugeben. Anders sieht die Sache aus, wenn du etwas im Internet bestellst. Da hast du dann ein "echtes" Widerrufsrecht. (§ 312d BG

EDIT: Hamburgperle war schneller


----------



## Goylarna (10. Januar 2012)

Nachdem ich während Studienzeiten einige Zeit im Einzelhandel gearbeitet habe, muss ich sagen es ist erschreckend wie viele Leute mit ihrem gefährlichen juristischen Halbwissen herumlaufen und sich im recht fühlen, obwohl sie jedes gericht auslachen würde.

Was Rückgaberecht einer JAcke im Laden angeht wurde ja schon gesagt.

Falsch ausgezeichnete Ware ist auch immer ein grund für sehr erboste (und sehr falsch Aussagen von Kunden) über Garantieansprüche und was eine Gewährleistung ist kann man Tagelang mit einigen menschen Diskutieren und sie sind immer noch von ihrem Unsinn überzeugt.


----------



## Cantharion (10. Januar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Dann dürfte die Leistung seitens Blizzard gestoppt werden...+ alle "Vergünstigungen" sind auch weg (auch wenn zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wieder das Abo aufgenommen wird, sofern sich der Account wieder aufmachen "lässt")



Also, wenn ihr kb mehr auf WoW habt einfach Zahlung stoppen. Das der acc gesperrt wird interessiert ja niemand wenn er mit WoW aufhören will.


----------



## Derulu (10. Januar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Also, wenn ihr kb mehr auf WoW habt einfach Zahlung stoppen. Das der acc gesperrt wird interessiert ja niemand wenn er mit WoW aufhören will.



Wenn sie so "nett" sind wie die emisten Handynetzanbieter, dann zahlst du alles was bis Vertragsende noch offen ist auf einmal 

Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass dann nur der WoW Account zu ist...
und auf meinem battle.net Account liegt etwas mehr als nur WoW


----------



## sympathisant (10. Januar 2012)

wobei fraglich ist ob dir all diese spiele auch "weggenommen" werden können.


----------



## Bezzlebub (10. Januar 2012)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Der TE hat schon auf Seite 1 auf meinen Post geantwortet das er die Anwaltskosten nicht tragen muss. Darüber hinaus ist er keinem Rechenschaft schuldig warum er sein Abo wieder kündigen wollte oder überhaupt abgeschlossen hat. Er hat lediglich gesagt das es ein Widerrufsrecht gibt (wie bei allem) und auch BLizzard dieses einhalten muss. Es war nicht deutlich erkennbar bei Abschluss und damit hat er Recht und nun auch vor Gericht Recht bekommen.
> Blizzard hat es bisher als unkündbar deglariert aber das stimmt so einfach nicht.
> 
> Ich kann auch heute in nen Laden gehen und mir eine schicke Jacke kaufen (Wert ca 150€). Da ensteht ein Kaufvertrag genau wie beim abschliessen des Abos. Morgen habe ich keine Lust mehr auf die Jacke und bring sie einfach zurück. Jetzt ratet mal, ich bekomme meine 150€ zurück egal wie meine Begründung aussieht (nur sollte ihr Zustand noch "original" sein).
> ...



mag sein aber mir geht es nicht in den kopf wieso man sich dann ein jahres abo macht naja sowas werde ich eh nie verstehen da ja jeder mensch anders tickt


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Januar 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wobei fraglich ist ob dir all diese spiele auch "weggenommen" werden können.



Dir kann kann ganz einfach dein B-Net Account dicht gemacht werden. Dann versuch mal den auf eine Art, die Blizzard verärgern könnte, wieder zu bekommen.


----------



## puzzelmörder (10. Januar 2012)

Die müssen einen aber trotzdem SC zocken lassen weil du dafür bezahlt hast und es ein mit monatlichen Gebühren nichts zu tun hat. 
Man zahlt erstmal nur für WOW monatlich und BNET ansich ist kostenlos. 
Würden die im Fall der Fälle tatächlich auch SC2 etc. blockieren würde ich auch mit nem Anwalt kommen. Die Titel wurden bezahlt und dann will icha uch spielen.  =) 

Hab ich wieder was gelernt bezüglich "Jacke" kaufen. Die meisten Händler sind aber Gott sei dank kulant. =)


----------



## Hakaba (10. Januar 2012)

also ich versteh die ganze aufregung nicht. wenn hier ein widerrufsrecht besteht ist die handlung komplett nachvollziehbar. wenn blizzard nicht reagiert ist das doch sein gutes recht..zum anwalt zu gehen. ich habe auch den jahrespass abgeschlossen...aber nicht weil ich irgendwelche erwartungen habe an irgendwelchen addons etc. komischerweise macht mir das spiel gerad jetzt erst recht spaß. ^^ super gilde, nette leute....passender content für mich. das liegt eh alles im auge des betrachters


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Januar 2012)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Die müssen einen aber trotzdem SC zocken lassen weil du dafür bezahlt hast und es ein mit monatlichen Gebühren nichts zu tun hat.
> Man zahlt erstmal nur für WOW monatlich und BNET ansich ist kostenlos.
> Würden die im Fall der Fälle tatächlich auch SC2 etc. blockieren würde ich auch mit nem Anwalt kommen. Die Titel wurden bezahlt und dann will icha uch spielen.  =)
> 
> Hab ich wieder was gelernt bezüglich "Jacke" kaufen. Die meisten Händler sind aber Gott sei dank kulant. =)



Was Blizzard muß, mußt du, wenn es hart auf hart kommt, erstmal vor Gericht klären lassen. Wenn Blizzard dir, mit der Begründung "AGB-Verstoß" deinen Account dicht macht, dann ist der dicht. Wenn du ihn wieder haben willst, kannst du freundlich bitten oder den Weg vor Gericht wählen. Welchen Weg du gest bleibt dir überlassen.

Nur mal ums klarzustellen:
Ich sage nicht, daß Blizzard, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, so handelt oder nicht. Ich will nur mal aufzeigen, wer beim Account zunächst am längeren Hebel sitzt.


----------



## cefear (10. Januar 2012)

Mein Gott, wie hier alle übertreiben und so tun als hätten sie in ihrem Leben noch nie übereilte Entscheidungen, Fehler etc. getroffen/gemacht. Lächerlich...


----------



## Fyralon (10. Januar 2012)

Bezzlebub schrieb:


> und viel spaß dein anwalt zu bezahlen weil der kostet mehr wie die 156&#8364; die du zahle hättest für den jahrespass



Was die Anwaltskosten angeht,danach wurde schon ein paar mal gefragt hier im Thread,lest mal den 2ten Post von mir in diesem Thread.

Wie in meinem Mainpost bereits erwähnt sollte dieser Thread hier nicht in Flames etc enden.Wäre nett wenn sich auch daran gehalten würde.

Danke

Mfg




> Cassiopheia





> ann wird der Jahrespass (+ alle Extras) entfernt und der Account ist gesperrt bis du den Rückstand ausgeglichen hast. Also man ist den Jahrespass los. Weitere Konsequenzen seitens Blizzard gibt es nicht (lt offiziellem Forum). Da man aber entweder Konto- oder Kreditkartendaten hinterlegen musste und Blizzard sich das Geld selber holen darf.. müsste man erstmal dafür sorgen, dass diese leer sind (+ nicht überzogen werden können) oder halt eine Rücklastschrift veranlassen



Das Pferd ist wohl weg aber ich hab nen Rückstand auf meinem Account?Die beiden bsiher geleisteten Zahlungen wurden meinerseits nicht zurückgebucht!Wie kommst du darau


----------



## Derulu (10. Januar 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Mein Gott, wie hier alle übertreiben und so tun als hätten sie in ihrem Leben noch nie übereilte Entscheidungen, Fehler etc. getroffen/gemacht.



Keine die mit "relativ" schwerwiegenden finanziellen Konsequenzen bedacht waren bzw. die einen "Vertragsabschluss" bedeutet hätten. 

Es kann natürlich vorkommen, aber wie der TE bereits bemerkte, eigentlich wurde er in den Vertrag "hineingeredet" und das nicht von Blizzard sondern von seinem "Umfeld"...und so etwas ist bei Verträgen leider nie ideal...es war allerdings auch seine eigene "scheinbar" freie Entscheidung


----------



## Felix^^ (10. Januar 2012)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Ich würde nur nicht wegen 140 Euro oder so zum Anwalt gehen. =)



Wenn man ~12 ist und 20 € Taschengeld im Monat kriegst würdest du das schon


----------



## Gfreeman (10. Januar 2012)

Mal eine Frage: Was wäre, wenn Blizzard sich entscheidet, das Projekt Diablo 3 aus marketingstrategischen Gründen noch 2 Jahre nach hinten zu verlegen? Wäre dann der Jahrespass immer noch rechtens? Es ist doch wohl nachvollziehbar, dass die meisten, welche den Jahrespass abschlossen, darauf hoffen, dass die Releases von Pandaria und Diablo 3 in greifbarer Nähe sind! Nach Ihrer Definition ist es durchaus normal, dass Blizzard hier sich nicht konkret festlegen muss. Dies zeigt mir schon, in welche Richtung Sie "ticken".

Deshalb dürfen in Vertragswerken keine unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffe vorkommen, die quasi nicht angreifbar sind. Blizzard hätte sich mit dem Release von Pandaria oder Diablo zumindest auf einen konkreten zeitlichen Rahmen festlegen müssen, dann wäre es eine ordentliche Vertragsgestaltung gewesen.


----------



## Fyralon (10. Januar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wenn sie so "nett" sind wie die emisten Handynetzanbieter, dann zahlst du alles was bis Vertragsende noch offen ist auf einmal
> 
> Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass dann nur der WoW Account zu ist...
> und auf meinem battle.net Account liegt etwas mehr als nur WoW






Auch hier zur Info:Ich habe jedes Spiel von Blizzard natürlich auf gleichem B-Net Account.Keines dieser Spiele ist gesperrt ebenso wie mein B-Net Account nicht gesperrt ist.Weshalb sollte er das auch?


Ich könnte,wollte ich,das Abo (nicht den Jahrespass das geht nicht mehr!) auch wieder öffnen da bei mir zu keiner Zeit Schulden,Verwarnungen oder dergleichen auf meinem Account stattgefunden haben.

Zur Erinnerung,ich habe lediglich einen Vertrag den ich ein paar stunden zuvor geschlossen hatte widerrufen.Keine Abbuchungen oder dergleichen gesperrt.


----------



## Derulu (10. Januar 2012)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Auch hier zur Info:Ich habe jedes Spiel von Blizzard natürlich auf gleichem B-Net Account.Keines dieser Spiele ist gesperrt ebenso wie mein B-Net Account nicht gesperrt ist.Weshalb sollte er das auch?
> 
> 
> Ich könnte,wollte ich,das Abo (nicht den Jahrespass das geht nicht mehr!) auch wieder öffnen da bei mir zu keiner Zeit Schulden,Verwarnungen oder dergleichen auf meinem Account stattgefunden haben.
> ...



Eigentlich ging es in dem Post gar nicht um dich und deine Situation, sondern darum, was passieren würde, wenn man einem aufrechten Jahrespass einfach "den Saft" abdreht. Dein Vertrag wurde ja in beiderseitigem Einverständnis aufgelöst


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Januar 2012)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Was wäre, wenn Blizzard sich entscheidet, das Projekt Diablo 3 aus marketingstrategischen Gründen noch 2 Jahre nach hinten zu verlegen? Wäre dann der Jahrespass immer noch rechtens? Es ist doch wohl nachvollziehbar, dass die meisten, welche den Jahrespass abschlossen, darauf hoffen, dass die Releases von Pandaria und Diablo 3 in greifbarer Nähe sind! Nach Ihrer Definition ist es durchaus normal, dass Blizzard hier sich nicht konkret festlegen muss. Dies zeigt mir schon, in welche Richtung Sie "ticken".



Ja, der Jahrespass ist rechtens. Du verpflichtest dich, dein Abo 1 Jahr lang nicht zu kündigen. Als Dankeschön dafür erhälst du ein Reittier für WoW, einen Betazugang für das nächste WoW-Addon und die digitale Version von Diablo3.

Wann die Beta und Diablo3 kommt, ist nirgends festgehalten. Es steht auch nirgends, dass diese innerhalb der nächstem 12 Monate nach Abschluss erscheinen *müssen*.

Es ist halt eine Prämie dafür, WoW 12 Monate zu bezahlen, wie es viele eh schon jahrelang getan haben.


----------



## Fyralon (10. Januar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Eigentlich ging es in dem Post gar nicht um dich und deine Situation, sondern darum, was passieren würde, wenn man einem aufrechten Jahrespass einfach "den Saft" abdreht. Dein Vertrag wurde ja in beiderseitigem Einverständnis aufgelöst




Das hatte ich verstanden Derulu und hab mich wohl dumm ausgedrückt dabei.Hab dein Zitat quasi benutzt wenn jemand hier auf den Gedanken kommen könnte Blizz könnte mich sperren dem ist nicht so.



Wenn man die Zahlungen einfach stoppt wird WoW bis zur Zahlung der Rückstände gesperrt.Was aus den anderen Spielen wird die ein User auf dem B-Net Acc hat kann ich nicht sagen,denke aber das die davon unbetroffen sein müssten da bezahlt.Siehe SC,SC2 usw...

Da kenn ich mich aber nicht wirklich aus.





Mfg


----------



## orkman (10. Januar 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Du wartest wohl zum ersten Mal in deinem Leben auf ein Spiel von Blizzard



ehrlich gesagt ja ... ich hab wow damals etwas spaeter angefangen als der release und nur 2 tage gespielt ...dann erst wieder mit bc angefangen ... da hab ich nie sehnsuechtig auf ein neues addon oder spiel gewartet ... dann kam sc2 , da hab ich auch ein bissl gewartet aber hab erst was davon mitbekommen als es nur noch 1 monat bis zum release war ... mit d3 warte ich nun schon seit 2 jahren wenn ich mich recht erinnere ... es geht mir net unbedingt um das spiel selber ... ich moechte nur gern sehen wie das mit dem realmoney auction house funktionieren wird ... und was mich am meisten stoert ist , dass spiele angekuendigt werden und dass man dann so lange warten muss obwohl die beta schon lange laeuft , geschichte fertig ist etc... im oktober wurde die fertige CE vorgestellt samt neuen trailern , videos etc... auf der blizzcon die ich via livestream geschaut habe ... und dann dauert es dennoch noch 5-6 monate bis das spiel kommt ?!?

wobei die aktion von manchen online riesen wie amazon und co auch noch dazu beitragen dass dann einmal das datum da steht , dann weggenommen wird , nach ner zeit ein anderes da steht etc... wie die aktion letzte woche wo es hiess d3 kommt anfang februar obwohl jmd von blizz noch vorher gesagt hat dass es wahrscheinlich net mal mehr Q1 rauskommt ...und nomma verschoben -.-

ich persoenlich freue mich mehr auf guild wars2 ... da kommt das spiel sicher dieses jahr (hoff ich ma ^^)...die beta laeuft noch net lange , und da wird man auch net so zugeschuettet mit infos und fertigen videos wie bei d3 ... 

ich persoenlich gehe jeden tag mehr als 2 mal auf amazon nur um zu sehen ob ein neues release datum da ist ... denn erst wenn ich sicher gesagt bekomme dass es dann und dann rauskommt bestelle ich


----------



## Cassiopheia (10. Januar 2012)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Das Pferd ist wohl weg aber ich hab nen Rückstand auf meinem Account?Die beiden bsiher geleisteten Zahlungen wurden meinerseits nicht zurückgebucht!Wie kommst du darauf?



Das war die Antwort auf die Frage etwas weiter über meinem Post, was passiert wenn man einfach nicht mehr zahlt^^ Hatte nichts mit deinem Posts zu tun


----------



## rockzilla789 (10. Januar 2012)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Das ist Unsinn. Und hat auch mit der Materie hier nichts zu tun.
> 
> Widerrufsrechte gibt es nach FERNabsatzregeln ... dass heisst Käufer und Verkäufer stehen sich net gegenüber. Die Rücknahme von im Laden gekauften Sachen wie deine Jacke ist reine Kulanz der Geschäfte und rechtlich nicht einforderbar.



Genauso ist es. Das 14-tätige Widerrufsrecht gilt laut Gesetz nur bei Fernabsatzverträgen. Wenn du in nem Laden das Geschäft machst, also Face2Face ist es rechtlich für beide Parteien bindend. Alles andere ist Kulanz. Selbst wenn die Lederjacke zb nen Materialfehler hätte, könntest du nicht auf Widerruf bestehen sondern nur auf Nachbesserung oder Austauch gegen gleichwertige Ware. Und das bis zu 2 mal. Erst danach gilt Geld zurück. Alles andere ist Kulanz seitens des Händlers. (Kunde ist König)


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Januar 2012)

Moderation:

Haltet euch bitte an die Netiquette und hört auf, euch gegenseitig anzugreifen.


----------



## Nexilein (10. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> i lold hard ... indem ihr hier son wind macht nur weil er mit gutem recht sein abo kuendigen wollte , verhaltet ihr euch doch eher wie kinder hier ...



Naja, eines sollte man nicht vergessen: 

Das 12-Monats-Angebot gibt es nur aus einem Grund; damit man 12 Monate weiterzahlt.
So wie es aussieht, hatte der TE einfach nur Glück, dass er sich durch einen Fehler von Blizzard vor der Verpflichtung drücken kann, die er eigentlich eigehen wollte.

Von "mit gutem recht sein abo kuendigen" kann also keine Rede sein...


----------



## win3ermute (10. Januar 2012)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Von "mit gutem recht sein abo kuendigen" kann also keine Rede sein...



Ich kapiere es nicht: Es ist eindeutig, daß hier jemand sein Recht durchgesetzt hat!

Wo ist das Problem? Muß man mit Klauen und Beißen die Firma Blizzard verteidigen, wenn die einen juristischen Fehler macht und kein Widerrufsrecht einräumt, wie es in Deutschland Vorschrift ist?

Geht es euch gegen den Strich, daß jemand sein WoW-Abo kündigt, weil man das nicht darf?

Es ist genau das gewesen: "Mit gutem Recht das Abo gekündigt" - denn so ist das Gesetz hier. Er hat darüber informiert. Die passende Antwort auf einen solchen Thread sollte lauten: "Danke, lieber TE! Das betrifft mich zwar nicht, aber ist immer schön, wenn auf die Nichteinhaltung von Gesetzen hingewiesen wird!"

Wo ist also euer Problem? Diese Com ist tatsächlich so daneben, wie immer wieder beschrieben...


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2012)

Am Widerrufsrecht gibt es nichts zu rütteln. Alle Beiträge, die nicht verstehen, dass man ein gesetzliches Recht diese Art von Verträgen ohne Angabe von Gründen innerhalb von zwei Wochen zu kündigen, sollten sich einfach nochmal die ersten drei Seiten durchlesen. 

Ich finde diese merkwürdige Verhalten von einigen Usern auch sehr befremdlich.


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Januar 2012)

Bist du die Schreiben nicht gepostet hast glaub ich dir ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz


----------



## stulle8 (10. Januar 2012)

Der Jahrespass ist immer noch nicht kündbar sondern nur wiederrufbar das ist ein großer Unterschied !
Die fristen dazu stehen ja in mehreren posts das man dafür erst einen anwald brauch ist schon etwas hart (fast noch ertwas härter als die fehlende belehrung)
Wer auf die super idee kommt einfach nicht zu zahlen wird merken das blizz da vorgeht wie ein Strom/wasser versorger erst abklemmen+mahen dann inkasso firma und wer sich mit denen anlegt ohne im recht zu sein sollte den jahrespass lieber bezahlen!!


----------



## Moktheshock (10. Januar 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Bist du die Schreiben nicht gepostet hast glaub ich dir ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz



geht mir genauso, da ich erstens nicht denke das die Firma Activision seine Anwaltskosten übernimmt da hier wohl auf einen vergleich bzw, Kulanz seitens Blizz lief. Und somit bei einem vergleich die Parteien ihre eigenen Kosten tragen.
Und wenn er doch nichts dazu sagen wollte warum nen thread.

Aber hey shit happens ich bin viel zu müde ^^


----------



## Yumyko (10. Januar 2012)

ging das nich auch einfacher? abbo nich bezahlen, die sache mit der elterlichen freigabe hat das doch auch wieder aufgehoben etc? versteh das nich ganz mit dem anwalt..


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2012)

Ihr lest aber schon was die anderen bzw. der TE so geschrieben haben? O_o


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ihr lest aber schon was die anderen bzw. der TE so geschrieben haben? O_o



Ich habe daraus gelesen, dass ein Anonymer User (wie wir alle jipieeh) behauptet er hätte über seinen Anwalt erreicht, dass der Jahrespass wiederrufen werden konnte.
Irgendwelche "Beweise" (Pic or it didn't happen) liegen dafür nicht vor und das bei einer außergerichtlichen Einigung die "Gegenpartei" die Anwaltskosten übernimmt wäre mir neu


----------



## Saji (10. Januar 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Ich habe daraus gelesen, dass ein Anonymer User (wie wir alle jipieeh) behauptet er hätte über seinen anwalt erreicht das der Jahrespass Wiederrufen werden konnte.
> Irgendwelche "Beweise" (Pic or it didn't happen) liegen dafür nicht vor, und das bei einer außergerichtlichen einigung die "Gegnerpartei" die Anwaltskosten übernimmt wäre mir neu



Man brauch nicht einmal einen Beweis. Der Beweis, bzw. die Herleitung des Sachverhalts, lässt sich im BGB nachlesen. Jeder Vertrag der unter das Fernabsatzgesetz fällt kann innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Vertragsschluss ohne Angabe von Gründen widerrufen werden. Wird auf einem fristgemäßen Widerruf nicht reagiert liegt ein Verstoß gegen das Fernabsatzgesetz vor.

Und nochmals, an alle: daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln. Es hat seine guten Gründe, warum ein solches Gesetz besteht.


----------



## Robbenmeister (10. Januar 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Ich habe daraus gelesen, dass ein Anonymer User (wie wir alle jipieeh) behauptet er hätte über seinen Anwalt erreicht, dass der Jahrespass wiederrufen werden konnte.
> Irgendwelche "Beweise" (Pic or it didn't happen) liegen dafür nicht vor und das bei einer außergerichtlichen Einigung die "Gegenpartei" die Anwaltskosten übernimmt wäre mir neu



/this


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Januar 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Man brauch nicht einmal einen Beweis. Der Beweis, bzw. die Herleitung des Sachverhalts, lässt sich im BGB nachlesen. Jeder Vertrag der unter das Fernabsatzgesetz fällt kann innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Vertragsschluss ohne Angabe von Gründen widerrufen werden. Wird auf einem fristgemäßen Widerruf nicht reagiert liegt ein Verstoß gegen das Fernabsatzgesetz vor.
> 
> Und nochmals, an alle: daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln. Es hat seine guten Gründe, warum ein solches Gesetz besteht.



Es gibt kein Einheitliches Wiederrufsrecht für Dienstleistungen innerhalb der EU (Vivendi) geschweige denn mit den USA (Blizzard Entertainment) daher kann man sich nicht sicher sein ob deutsches Recht bei dieser Dienstleistung überhaupt gültig ist.

Daher würde ich persönlich gerne die Anwaltsschreiben und die entsprechende Antwort von ActivisionBlizzard sehen.


----------



## Saji (10. Januar 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Einheitliches Wiederrufsrecht für Dienstleistungen innerhalb der EU (Vivendi) geschweige denn mit den USA (ActivisionBlizzard) daher kann man sich nicht sicher sein ob deutsches Recht bei dieser Dienstleistung überhaupt gültig ist.
> 
> Daher würde ich persönlich gerne die Anwaltsschreiben und die entsprechende Antwort von ActivisionBlizzard sehen.



Sei nicht dumm, mach dich schlau. EG-Verordnung Rom I (wurde hier im Thread bereits erwähnt) regelt solche Fälle. Es liegt einfach bei solchen Verträgen das deutsche Gesetz zugrunde.


----------



## Wutraz (11. Januar 2012)

In der Diskussion hier kommt meines Erachtens viel zu kurz, dass Blizzard meines Erachtens mit voller ABSICHT nicht auf das gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht hinweist!

Bei jedem Amazon- oder sonstigem Einkauf im Internet bekommt man das "Kleingedruckte" mitsamt dem Widerrufsrecht digital und gedruckt vorgehalten. Und von diesem Widerrufsrecht wird auch praktisch fleißig Gebrauch gemacht; bei Amazon gibt es ganze Abteilungen, die nur die Retour-Sendungen und Widerrufe bearbeiten.

Man darf also getrost davon ausgehen, dass den Juristen bei Blizzard der § 360 BGB (Widerrufsrecht) vollumfänglich bekannt ist. Aber bei Blizzard sind sie ja Trickser. Sie rechnen mit dem "dummen Kunden", der nicht erkennt, dass ein Einkauf bei Amazon und der Kauf eines Jahrespasses für Wow rechtlich dasselbe sind. Der "dumme Kunde" soll auf keinen Fall mit einem Hinweis auf sein Widerrufsrecht auf dumme Gedanken gebracht werden; sprich nachträglich den Vertrag widerrufen.

Aus diesem Grund wundert mich das vom TE geschilderte Vorgehen von Blizzard überhaupt nicht. Es ist ist die "ich stelle mich doof und taub"-Taktik. Auf Briefe und Emails nicht reagieren, sondern erst nachdem sich ein Anwalt eingeschaltet hat reagiert man. Den lässt man dann in seinem Schriftsatz die Rechtslage zusammenfassen (die Blizzard sowieso schon kennt) und nach einigen Wochen und angeblicher juristischer Überprüfung wird dann der Widerruf akzeptiert. Welch eine Überraschung...

Ein solches Vorgehen ist -selbst wenn dann die Anwaltskosten des TE getragen werden muss- viel viel billiger für Blizzard, da man so nur maximal einige Dutzend Widerrufe hat, im Gegensatz zu den tausenden Widerrufen die man bei einem Hinweis auf das Widerrufsrecht hätte.


----------



## Fordtaurus (11. Januar 2012)

Ich durfte mich vor Kurzem im Rahmen einer überbetrieblichen Ausbildung auch ein bisschen mit handelsrecht befassen, und meine mich erinnern zu können, so etwas von Wiederrufsrecht gelesen zu haben, welches sowohl deutschland- als auch EG/EU und WELTweit gilt! Für alle dir jetzt gerade nicht so lesefaul sind wie ich, hier noch mal ein Wikipedialink zum Wiederrufsrecht....


----------



## Thestixxxx (11. Januar 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ja, der Jahrespass ist rechtens. Du verpflichtest dich, dein Abo 1 Jahr lang nicht zu kündigen. Als Dankeschön dafür erhälst du ein Reittier für WoW, einen Betazugang für das nächste WoW-Addon und die digitale Version von Diablo3.
> 
> Wann die Beta und Diablo3 kommt, ist nirgends festgehalten. Es steht auch nirgends, dass diese innerhalb der nächstem 12 Monate nach Abschluss erscheinen *müssen*.
> 
> Es ist halt eine Prämie dafür, WoW 12 Monate zu bezahlen, wie es viele eh schon jahrelang getan haben.



Vieleicht hasst du nicht ganz Unrecht obwohl da auch schon rechtlich ein Grauzohne ist, da man ebenfalls laut Fernabsatzgesetz dem Kunden eigentlich nicht die Katze in Sack verkaufen darf.
Grundsätzlich muss ich aber sagen das daß in meinen Augen fast schon ein Geschäftsgebaren wie in bestimmten Kreisen der Finanzbranche oder im Verlagswesen üblich ist.


Zur Rechtlichen Grundlage.

Wenn man aktiv in ein Geschäft geht um eine Jacke zu kaufen geht der Gesetzgeber davon aus das man "Herr seiner Sinne" ist da man sich aktiv freiwillig in diese Situation bringt, also kein Rückgaberecht. (Das gilt übrigens auch bei Handyverträgen und Co im Eingangsbereich)

Verträge die mit elektronischen Mitteln in heimischer Athmosphäre abgeschlossen werden bieten dagegen laut Gesetzgeber ein 14 tägiges Widerrufsrecht.


----------



## sympathisant (11. Januar 2012)

Hat aber nichts mit "Herr der Sinne" zu tun, sondern schlicht damit, dass du die Eigenschaften der Ware vorher nicht prüfen konntest. 

Wenn du nicht "Herr deiner Sinne" bist, sprich: nicht geschäftsfähig, dann sind alle Willenserklärungen nichts wert und kein Vertrag (auch Kaufvertrag) hat Gültigkeit. Das du nicht geschäftsfähig warst musst du aber im Zweifelsfall beweisen.

_Geschäftsunfähigkeit wegen psychischer Beeinträchtigung__ Geschäftsunfähig sind jedoch neben Minderjährigen unter sieben Jahren auch Personen (gleich welchen Alters), die sich in einem Zustand krankhafter Störung der Geistestätigkeit befinden, der die freie Willensbestimmung ausschließt und seiner Natur nach nicht nur vorübergehend ist. Willenserklärungen geschäftsunfähiger Personen sind nichtig, also rechtlich unwirksam. Die Regelung findet sich in § 104 BGB.

Soweit noch kein gesetzlicher Vertreter vorhanden ist, wird dieser als Betreuer vom Betreuungsgericht bestellt § 1896 BGB.

Geschäftsunfähig sind häufig Personen mit geistiger Behinderung, mit bestimmten psychischen Krankheiten und bei schwerer Suchterkrankung:

	* Demenz (z. B. Alzheimersche Krankheit, vaskuläre Demenz oder senile Demenz)

	* geistige Behinderung, wie z. B. Minderbegabung

	* Schizophrenie während der akuten Erkrankungsphase oder bei schwerem chronischen Verlauf

	* Alkoholkrankheit (siehe: Korsakow-Syndrom) oder Drogenmissbrauch, wenn infolge der Sucht bereits schwerwiegende cerebrale Veränderungen eingetreten sind

	* Manie, wenn die Person sich in einer akuten manischen Phase befindet

Die Geschäftsunfähigkeit ist für Außenstehende nicht immer erkennbar. Das Gesetz schützt nicht den guten Glauben an die Geschäftsfähigkeit des Geschäftsgegners, da der Schutz eines nicht unbeschränkt Geschäftsfähigen Vorrang hat. Das bedeutet, dass abgeschlossene Verträge auch dann unwirksam sind, wenn die Geschäftsunfähigkeit des Vertragspartners nicht erkennbar war. Ob letztlich tatsächlich Geschäftsunfähigkeit vorlag, kann nur in einem Gerichtsverfahren verbindlich festgestellt werden. Hierzu werden regelmäßig Sachverständigengutachten zum Gesundheitszustand des Betroffenen zum Zeitpunkt des Rechtsgeschäftes eingeholt, z. B. auch aus Akten des Betreuungsgerichtes anlässlich einer Betreuerbestellung. Die Beweislast liegt bei dem, der Geschäftsunfähigkeit einwendet._

edit: kann man buffed eigentlich auch online bestellen? "hab mir mehr davon versprochen. sind ja 99% werbung und wow. hier habt ihr euer heft zurück und überweist mir bitte mein geld zurück." :-)


----------



## Technocrat (11. Januar 2012)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Diese Aktion "Jahrespass" ist meines Erachtens schon deshalb eine Art "Bauernfängerei" bzw. eine Geschäftsmethode jenseits des guten Geschmacks, da zum Zeitpunkt der Aktion längst nicht sicher war, wann Diablo 3 erscheint und auch nicht, wann das neue WoW-Addon erscheint.
> 
> Hier wurden viele Kunden über den Tisch gezogen


Blizzard sagt: "Wenn Du uns versprichst, 1 Jahr weiter WoW zu spielen, bekommst Du D3 gratis." Das ist völlig klar, da ist nichts verdeckt, da wird nicht getäuscht. Also krieg Dich mal wieder ein, ok?


----------



## Doofkatze (11. Januar 2012)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Blizzard sagt: "Wenn Du uns versprichst, 1 Jahr weiter WoW zu spielen, bekommst Du D3 gratis." Das ist völlig klar, da ist nichts verdeckt, da wird nicht getäuscht. Also krieg Dich mal wieder ein, ok?




Ich hatte damals n Key zur Starcraft 2 Beta und hab ihn nicht genutzt. Danach wurde ich fast von nem Bekannten gelyncht. Als er mitbekommen hat, das ich ja jetzt schon D3 mehr oder weniger sicher im Regal habe und dafür im Prinzip nix zahlen muss ...

Ich mein, klar, ich gebe ne Absicherung ab, das Spiel das komplette Jahr zu spielen ...aber mich stört das auch nicht, da ich nichts anderes vor habe. Mir gefällt es sogar, im Prinzip jetzt schon zu wissen, das ich das komplette Jahr quasi schon bezahlt habe und mich unbesorgt immer einloggen kann, wann ich will.

Außerdem spart mir das Geld gleich im doppelten Sinne. Ich bekomme nicht nur ein kostenloses D3, sondern komme auch nicht in Versuchung, mir andere Spiele zu kaufen ... Alleine Skyrim hat mir ja schon einiges erspart 

Übrigens eine Randnotiz zur MoP-Beta. Ich denke, die Beta wird bis zur Blizzcon 2012 und damit auslaufen meines Jahrespasses abgeschlossen sein. Schließlich meine ich mich zu entsinnen, das man zur Benutzung der Beta einen aktiven Account benötigt. Hätte man also den Jahrespass abgeschlossen und könnte nicht in die Beta, weil der Account stillgelegt ist, würde es wohl rechtliche Komplikationen geben ...


----------



## sympathisant (11. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich mein, klar, ich gebe ne Absicherung ab, das Spiel das komplette Jahr zu spielen ...



und wenn du nicht spielst kommen die anwälte von blizz, fesseln dich vor dem pc, bedrohen deinen hund und trinken dir dein letztes bier weg?!

neee, blizzard interessiert nur das geld. ob du spielst oder nicht ist denen sowas von egal.



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Außerdem spart mir das Geld gleich im doppelten Sinne.



hab ich schonmal irgendwo geschrieben. geld ausgeben ist nicht das gleiche wie sparen. sparen heisst: kein geld ausgeben.

aber damit kommt heute kaum noch jemand klar und deswegen sind 8,1 prozent der haushalte in deutschland überschuldet. obwohl sie doch ständig sparen. beim handyvertrag, bei der ratenzahlung fürs auto, beim jahresabo für computerspiele.

schließ doch zwanzig abos ab, dann sparst du noch mehr geld.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Januar 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Vieleicht hasst du nicht ganz Unrecht obwohl da auch schon rechtlich ein Grauzohne ist, da man ebenfalls laut Fernabsatzgesetz dem Kunden eigentlich nicht die Katze in Sack verkaufen darf.



Nochmal: Was wurde denn verkauft? Genau genommen wurde doch eigentlich gar nichts verkauft. Man verzichtet doch nur auf eine Möglichkeit zur Kündigung.

Aber wahrscheinlich muss man selbst dafür eine Widerrufsmöglichkeit anbieten.


----------



## Figetftw! (11. Januar 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Sei nicht dumm, mach dich schlau. EG-Verordnung Rom I (wurde hier im Thread bereits erwähnt) regelt solche Fälle. Es liegt einfach bei solchen Verträgen das deutsche Gesetz zugrunde.





> Haben die Parteien für Kaufverträge über bewegliche Sachen, Dienstleistungs-, Franchise- oder Vertriebsverträge keine Rechtswahl getroffen, bestimmt sich das anzuwendende Recht nach dem Aufenthaltsorts der Partei, die bei der Vertragserfüllung die hauptsächliche Leistung erbringt.



Quelle: http://europa.eu/leg...s/jl0006_de.htm, 11.01.2012, 10:36 Uhr

Die Frage ist jetzt ob die "hauptsächliche Leistung" der Spieler durch das bezahlen tätigt oder Blizzard mit der erbrachten Leistung des Mounts ,des garantierten Beta- und D3-Zugangs + 12 Monate Spielzeit.

Ich persönlich glaube letzteres


----------



## Pakart (11. Januar 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Nochmal: Was wurde denn verkauft? Genau genommen wurde doch eigentlich gar nichts verkauft. Man verzichtet doch nur auf eine Möglichkeit zur Kündigung.
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich muss man selbst dafür eine Widerrufsmöglichkeit anbieten.




Ein Mount, eine Diablo 3 Download Version und 12 Monate Nutzungsrecht für WoW.

Wo wurde da nichts Verkauft? Selbst wenn du nur die 12 Monate Nutzungsrecht und den Rest als Geschenk ansiehst, wurden die 12 Monate immernoch VERKAUFT.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Januar 2012)

Die 12 Monate wurden halt nicht verkauft. Du zahlst weiterhin so, wie du es eingestellt hast.

Das Mount, Diablo3 und die MoP-Beta sind Prämien.


----------



## Pakart (11. Januar 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die 12 Monate wurden halt nicht verkauft. Du zahlst weiterhin so, wie du es eingestellt hast.
> 
> Das Mount, Diablo3 und die MoP-Beta sind Prämien.



Und warum wurde nichts verkauft? Siehst du darin ne reine Verpflichtungserklärung des Kunden? Sry, aber der Vertrag sagt du kaufst 12 Monate WoW über ein Abo und bekommst dafür eine Gegenleistung.

BTW: Warum müssen Mods eigentlich immer Grün posten, auch wenns private Posts sind?


----------



## Goylarna (11. Januar 2012)

Semi OT:

Man muss Blizzard für die idee mit dem Jahrespass einfach loben. Er wird etliche Spieler, die sonst wegen dem Sommerloch gegangen wären beim Spiel/Bezahlen halten und Blizzard kann fast ein JAhr ohne neuen Content überbrücken.... Klasse Marketing Abteilung ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (11. Januar 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> hab ich schonmal irgendwo geschrieben. geld ausgeben ist nicht das gleiche wie sparen. sparen heisst: kein geld ausgeben.
> 
> aber damit kommt heute kaum noch jemand klar und deswegen sind 8,1 prozent der haushalte in deutschland überschuldet. obwohl sie doch ständig sparen. beim handyvertrag, bei der ratenzahlung fürs auto, beim jahresabo für computerspiele.
> 
> schließ doch zwanzig abos ab, dann sparst du noch mehr geld.



Es gibt Hobbies, wie hier das Computerspielen im Allgemeinen, die über einige Zeit hinweg einfach Geld kosten. Sei es nun überhaupt Hardware oder eben aktuelle Spiele. 
Wenn ich diesem Hobby nachgehe, stehen diese Kosten im Prinzip in meinem Haushaltsplan schon fest. Es wäre ja auch "erlogen", so etwas einfach dann aus seinem Haushaltsbuch zu löschen, weil es nunmal kein "Muss" ist, dann tatsächlich ins Geschäft zu fahren (laufen, ich will ja nichts kaputt machen  ), um Spiel X zu erwerben.

Und wenn ich nun etwas aus diesem Budget einsparen kann, weil ich eben nicht alle 2 Monate ein Spiel für 50 Euro erwerbe, sondern bei WoW bleibe und mir somit weitere 50 Öcken für den eigentlich festgelegten Kauf von D3 spare, dann ist das doch insgesamt ein recht guter Handel.

So lange ich Geld ausgebe, um eine Prämie zu erhaschen, die nicht den Geldeswert hat, mache ich klar Verluste. Dann würde ich ja 12 Monate WoW FÜR das Spiel D3 zahlen, was ich im Direktkauf ja billiger bekäme (50 statt 120). Wenn man jedoch wie ich ein gewisses Budget für Spielereien hat, was nicht voll ausgenutzt wird, spare ich in diesem Fall Geld ein.


----------



## Dynamic (11. Januar 2012)

@ Potpotom

recht hat er aber. Man sollte den Leuten es überlassen die Ahnung davon haben, und das sind ebend Anwälte und Gerichte und nicht wir Otto-Normalbürger, also Ball flach halten und ruhig ein und aus Atmen.

Beispiel: eine Familie bekommt Kinder, es soll eine Großfamilie werden und sie wollen viele Kinder, es werden zum Schluss 7 Stück wo der Vater jedesmal bei der Geburt dabei war. 

Wenn ihr es so sieht mit euren halbwissen müsste ja der Vater Hebamme-Geburtshelferin-Krankenschwester und Ärztin in einen sein und bräuchte keinen,denn er kennt sich ja damit schon aus.

Also, Ball flach halten und ruhig Blut

Dyna


----------



## Potpotom (11. Januar 2012)

Dynamic schrieb:


> @ Potpotom


Wie kommt ihr immer auf so einen Quatsch?

Wer sagt dir denn, das hier nicht auch fertig ausgebildete Juristen unterwegs sind? Auch unter voll ausgebildeten Juristen herrschen unterschiedliche Rechtsauffassungen und -auslegungen die dann von irgendwelchen Leuten als Zweitsemester-Studenten mit "gefährlichen Halbwissen" abgetan werden.

Natürlich, der ein oder andere hangelt sich per Idiotenwiese durch die Bücher... 


Grundsätzlich aber, sollte sich auch ein Nicht-Jurist mit dem Recht als solches beschäftigen dürfen ohne von irgendwelchen Forenhelden nahezu frech ausgebremst zu werden.


----------



## Tikume (11. Januar 2012)

Pakart schrieb:


> BTW: Warum müssen Mods eigentlich immer Grün posten, auch wenns private Posts sind?



Weil es keinen grün/nicht-grün Knopf gibt, sondern das Forum das automatisch macht?


----------



## Dynamic (11. Januar 2012)

Mag sein das hier welche mit bei sind, aber dafür gibt es extra Plattformen wo sie sich mit ihr Wissen austoben können, dieses Forum ist wohl nicht dafür geeignet.


----------



## Fedaykin (11. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich aber, sollte sich auch ein Nicht-Jurist mit dem Recht als solches beschäftigen dürfen ohne von irgendwelchen Forenhelden nahezu frech ausgebremst zu werden.




Mag sein, nein, ist so. Aber man sollte nicht vergessen, dass es hier nicht um "beschäftigen" geht, sondern einfach irgendwelche Normen ohne Sinn und Verstand in den Raum geworfen werden, und dann auch noch als Dokumentation der eigenen Meinung herangezogen werden. Und das ist falsch.

Eine Diskussion läuft wie folgt ab:

"Meiner Meinung nach müsste hier folgendes Anwendung finden: § XYZ etc.. Wie seht ihr das? Ich bin der Meinung, dass aufgrund folgender Punkte folgendes in Betracht gezogen werden müsste."

Passiert das? Nein. Hier passiert folgendes.

"Nach § XYZ ist das und das gültig, also spielt euch nicht so auf, das Gesetz sagt das so und so"

Hier beschäftigen sich einige nicht mit den Normen, sie werden, zum Teil auch noch fälschlich, interpretiert und wiedergegeben. Und das nur um die eigene Meinung zu bekräftigen.

Ferner gehören derartige Diskussionen vielleicht nicht in ein solches Forum.


----------



## aufgeraucht (11. Januar 2012)

So fing es an:



Fyralon schrieb:


> .. zur Info.. für Leute die ..den Jahrespass kündigen wollten. Bisher war das nicht möglich..
> 
> .. ist nun klar, dass sie das Widerrufsrecht aktzeptieren müssen!



Interessiert nicht jeden (da kein Jahrespass; mit Jahrespass zufrieden; nur als Flamer im WoW-Forum unterwegs), aber manch hadernden Jahrespass-Besitzer mag ein Stein vom Herzen fallen. Denn Blizz sagt(e) in seinen FAQs:




> Kann ich mein Abonnement zu irgendeiner Zeit während der 12 Monate kündigen?
> 
> Indem ihr die Vorteile dieser speziellen Aktion nutzt, verpflichtet ihr euch dazu, euer WoW-Abonnement über mindestens 12 Monate konstant aktiv zu halten. Es ist nicht möglich, den Account während dieses Zeitraums zu kündigen.



Eigentlich alles gesagt.
Nun mag dem einem oder anderen die Frage durch den Kopf gehen 'Warum macht man nen 12-Monatsabo und legt kurz später den ganzen Acc auf Eis?'
([ ] der weiß nicht, was er will; [ ] WoW-Flamer/Troll ; [ ] Frustreaktion; [x] interessiert mich nicht die Bohne),
aber das Thema über fünf Seiten auszuweiten, ist schon bemerkenswert. Erinnert irgendwie ans Gezerge im BG.  ....und ich bin wohl Teil dessen :-/


----------



## Darrea (11. Januar 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Quelle: http://europa.eu/leg...s/jl0006_de.htm, 11.01.2012, 10:36 Uhr
> 
> Die Frage ist jetzt ob die "hauptsächliche Leistung" der Spieler durch das bezahlen tätigt oder Blizzard mit der erbrachten Leistung des Mounts ,des garantierten Beta- und D3-Zugangs + 12 Monate Spielzeit.
> 
> Ich persönlich glaube letzteres



In dem Zusammenhang ist das aber die falsche Norm. Einschlägig ist hier aufgrund dessen, dass hier ein Verbrauchervertrag vorliegt. Art. 6 Abs. Rom I-VO. Ergo: deutsches Recht ist anwendbar.

Im übrigen ist es unerheblich, ob ein Kaufvertrag (hier wohl eher nicht) vorliegt, da gemäß § 312d BGB nach der herrschenden Meinung kein bestimmter Vertrag voraussetzt wird, sndern lediglich ein Vertrag mit entgeltlicher Gegenleistung.


----------



## Zangor (11. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> und was mich am meisten stoert ist , dass spiele angekuendigt werden und dass man dann so lange warten muss obwohl die beta schon lange laeuft



Es ist aber eben nur eine Beta die schon lange läuft. Wenn Spiele halbfertig in Betastadium auf den Markt geworfen werden und dann noch etliche Patches brauchen um vernünftig zu laufen, dann heulen auch alle. Manchen Leuten kann man es einfach nicht recht machen.

Lieber warte ich im Vorfeld eine Weile länger als dann während dem Spielen ständig gefrustet zu werden. 

_It's done, when it's done_


----------



## Thestixxxx (11. Januar 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Vieleicht hasst du nicht ganz Unrecht obwohl da auch schon rechtlich ein Grauzohne ist, da man ebenfalls laut Fernabsatzgesetz dem Kunden eigentlich nicht die Katze in Sack verkaufen darf.
> Grundsätzlich muss ich aber sagen das daß in meinen Augen fast schon ein Geschäftsgebaren wie in bestimmten Kreisen der Finanzbranche oder im Verlagswesen üblich ist.






Technocrat schrieb:


> Blizzard sagt: "Wenn Du uns versprichst, 1 Jahr weiter WoW zu spielen, bekommst Du D3 gratis." Das ist völlig klar, da ist nichts verdeckt, da wird nicht getäuscht. Also krieg Dich mal wieder ein, ok?



Hier muss ich mich wohl nochmal selber korrigieren da ich irgendwo wohl fälschlicherweise aufgeschnappt hatte das man Diablo nur solange spielen darf wie der Jahrespass aktiv ist.

Wenn man das Spiel natürlich komplett dazubekommt ist das ganze ein transparentes Angebot (unberührt der Sache mit dem Widerrufsrecht natürlich).


----------



## Zentoro (15. Januar 2012)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Diese Aktion "Jahrespass" ist meines Erachtens schon deshalb eine Art "Bauernfängerei" bzw. eine Geschäftsmethode jenseits des guten Geschmacks, da zum Zeitpunkt der Aktion längst nicht sicher war, wann Diablo 3 erscheint und auch nicht, wann das neue WoW-Addon erscheint.
> 
> Hier wurden viele Kunden über den Tisch gezogen, da Produkte in Aussicht gestellt wurden, die vielleicht erst in einem halben Jahr oder später erscheinen werden.



Verstehe nicht, wieso das Angebot weniger attraktiv wird, wenn Diablo später erscheint. 

Zudem widersprechen sich die beiden Sätze. Im ersten sagst du, dass keiner wusste wann die beiden Produkte erscheinen und im zweiten wurde angeblich etwas in Aussicht gestellt und dann nicht gehalten.

Für jemanden, der sowieso WoW spielt, weil er da viele Freunde hat und auch in langweiligen Phasen eben den 30. Twink hochzieht oder das 134. Pet erfarmt, ist es ein Superangebot und wenn sich jemand von Freunden belabern lässt, sollte man sich fragen,
ob diese Person denn schon geschäftsfähig ist.


----------



## Tikume (15. Januar 2012)

Dass Blizzard die Sache mit dem Widerrufsrecht weggelassen hat ist wohl weniger Absicht als Versehen. Ein Jahrespass-Käufer wird in der Regel eher Reue verspüren wenn er merkt dass er die letzten 6 Monate SWTor gespielt hat und Diablo 3 scheisse war - und nicht bereits nach ein paar Tagen.
Dass der TE da raus gekommen ist, ist schön für ihn.


----------



## Sock (20. Januar 2012)

Ich hab zwar jetzt nicht jeden post 100% gelesen und bin kein Rechts-Profi,
aber dürfte hier nicht auch das Fernabsatz Gesetz greifen?

Soweit ich weiß hast du bei Verträgen im Internet 14Tage zeit ohne Angabe jeglichen Grundes zukündigen.
Dafür brauchst du weder Anwalt noch irgendwas von Blizzard.

Kann auch sein das ich mich irre.

Gruß Sock


BTW: ICh hab auch ein Jahrespass, da ich die Beta und D3 spielen möchte.
Allerdings lief mein WoW Abbo seit 3 Jahren immer auf monatliche Abbuchung.. insofern ändert sich für mich nichts, ausser das Blizzard mir ein Mount, ein Spiel und nen Beta Zugang zusichert. 

Aber am Ende muss es wie der TE jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Derulu (20. Januar 2012)

Sock schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar jetzt nicht jeden post 100% gelesen und bin kein Rechts-Profi,
> aber dürfte hier nicht auch das Fernabsatz Gesetz greifen?
> 
> Soweit ich weiß hast du bei Verträgen im Internet 14Tage zeit ohne Angabe jeglichen Grundes zukündigen.
> ...



Ja, (wohl) Fernabgabegesetz (so kam das bisher hier im Thread raus), deswegen ja eigentlich auch 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht...welches Blizzard aber weder erwähnt (was sie eigentlich müssten) noch ermöglicht hat ("Kündigen-Button" nach Abschluss sofort ausgegraut und nicht mehr klickbar)


----------



## justblue (20. Januar 2012)

Fakt ist, dass der Thread-Titel nicht stimmt. Der Jahrespass ist nicht kündbar, er ist widerrufbar. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Januar 2012)

Ausgemistet, ein paar Verwarnungen zur Einhaltung der Netiquette verteilt, Thementitel bearbeitet.

Es darf gern angeregt diskutiert werden, aber HÖRT AUF, EUCH GEGENSEITIG ZU BELEIDIGEN! 

Danke.


----------



## Blasto (22. Januar 2012)

Wutraz schrieb:


> In der Diskussion hier kommt meines Erachtens viel zu kurz, dass Blizzard meines Erachtens mit voller ABSICHT nicht auf das gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht hinweist!
> 
> Bei jedem Amazon- oder sonstigem Einkauf im Internet bekommt man das "Kleingedruckte" mitsamt dem Widerrufsrecht digital und gedruckt vorgehalten. Und von diesem Widerrufsrecht wird auch praktisch fleißig Gebrauch gemacht; bei Amazon gibt es ganze Abteilungen, die nur die Retour-Sendungen und Widerrufe bearbeiten.
> 
> ...



So ist es. 

Wenn man im Internet ein Geschäft einggeht und sich zum Beispiel ein Kleid kauft, gilt das E-Commerce Gesetzt was besagt das man ein Rückgaberecht von 14 Tagen hat. Wenn man sich das Kleid aber in einem Geschäft kauft hat man kein Rückgaberecht.

Beim Abschluss eines Abos hat man im Normalfall ein Rücktrittsrecht von 14 Tagen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (23. Januar 2012)

Warum sollte denn auf etwas, daß schon gesetzlich eindeutig geregelt ist, nochmal extra hingewiesen werden?

Doppelt hält besser oder was?


----------



## Derulu (23. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Warum sollte denn auf etwas, daß schon gesetzlich eindeutig geregelt ist, nochmal extra hingewiesen werden?
> 
> Doppelt hält besser oder was?



Weil es bei Online-/Versandhauskäufen bzw. online/per Versand abgeschlossenen Verträgen die Pflicht des Verkäufers ist, den Käufer noch einmal auf das Widerrufs-/Rücktrittsrecht hinzuweisen


----------



## Hosenschisser (23. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mich blöd ausgedrückt. 

Ich meinte, warum soll dem Kunden der genaue Umfang des Wiederrufsrechts unter die Nase gerieben werden, wenn in den AGB steht, daß geltendes Wiederufsrecht gilt? Das wird doch wohl in den AGB von Blizzard stehen oder nicht? 


btw: Wurde der Threadtitel geändert? Ich meine da stand vorher "kündbar" und der Untertitel scheint mir auch aus den Antworten der anderen Nutzer entstanden zu sein. Das wäre natürlich ein Armutszeugis.


----------



## Derulu (23. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ich hab mich blöd ausgedrückt.
> 
> Ich meinte, warum soll dem Kunden der genaue Umfang des Wiederrufsrechts unter die Nase gerieben werden, wenn in den AGB steht, daß geltendes Wiederufsrecht gilt? Das wird doch wohl in den AGB von Blizzard stehen oder nicht?
> 
> ...



Nein, das steht da nicht und es muss laut Gesetz dem Kunden auch bei jeder Bestellung/jedem Kauf unter die Nase gerieben werden^^

Und den Threadtitel hat ein Moderator (nicht ich, spectrumizer war's) geändert, nachdem er hier aufgeräumt hat, damit sich die Diskussion nicht ständig um den Unterschied zwischen kündbar und widerrufbar dreht


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (23. Januar 2012)

Jetzt muss ich mich mal bei anderen Jahrespassbesitzern erkundigen, ob sie atm kündigen können. Vor 1 oder 2 Wochen konnte ich noch nicht kündigen in der Accountverwaltung, deshalb griff ich zu etwas dreckigen Methoden und packte harte Flames in Tickets und im Forum (hi permabann) aus. 

Nun weiß ich nicht, ob ich wegen den Banns (auch ingame x-Stundenbann kassiert) aus dem Jahrespass rausgekommen bin oder ob es jetzt generell möglich ist.

Bitte um Info!


----------



## Derulu (24. Januar 2012)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich mal bei anderen Jahrespassbesitzern erkundigen, ob sie atm kündigen können. Vor 1 oder 2 Wochen konnte ich noch nicht kündigen in der Accountverwaltung, deshalb griff ich zu etwas dreckigen Methoden und packte harte Flames in Tickets und im Forum (hi permabann) aus.
> 
> Nun weiß ich nicht, ob ich wegen den Banns (auch ingame x-Stundenbann kassiert) aus dem Jahrespass rausgekommen bin oder ob es jetzt generell möglich ist.
> 
> Bitte um Info!



Es ist NICHT generell möglich (wieso sollte es auch, man schließt freiwillig einen Vertrag ab, in dem man sich verpflichtet 12 Monate durchgehend zu zahlen)...und das Widerrufsrecht gilt 14 Tage lang, hat man innerhalb dieser Zeit seit Abschluss widerrufen (oder eher: es versucht^^), sollte man eine Chance auf Ausstieg haben...danach eigentlich nicht mehr, eine Kündigung ist nicht vorgesehen, genau deshalb GIBT es ja den Jahrepass, wäre zimeliocher Schwachsinn, das einzuführen und dann das selbe Prozedere/die selben Möglichkeiten wie ohne dem Jahrespass zu haben

Aja..."flamen" ist übrigens ganz großes Kino


----------



## Eyora (24. Januar 2012)

@Hühnerhabicht

Das ist ja eine geniale Logik. Musste wirklich schmunzeln. Ein Bann ob vorübergehend oder dauerhaft soll doch eine Bestrafung sein. Wo ist denn die Bestrafung, wenn man für die gebannte Zeit nicht zahlen müsste.
Nein, der Vertrag ist abgeschlossen, da dies mehr als zwei Wochen her ist, hast du auch kein Kündigungsrecht mehr. Wenn du nun gebannt wirst, zahlst du ein Jahr lang, ohne eine Gegenleistung zu erhalten, außer D3.


----------



## Mikehoof (24. Januar 2012)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich mal bei anderen Jahrespassbesitzern erkundigen, ob sie atm kündigen können. Vor 1 oder 2 Wochen konnte ich noch nicht kündigen in der Accountverwaltung, deshalb griff ich zu etwas dreckigen Methoden und packte harte Flames in Tickets und im Forum (hi permabann) aus.
> 
> Nun weiß ich nicht, ob ich wegen den Banns (auch ingame x-Stundenbann kassiert) aus dem Jahrespass rausgekommen bin oder ob es jetzt generell möglich ist.
> 
> Bitte um Info!



Ich kann verstehen wenn man es bereut einen Jahrespass abgeschlossen zu haben aber nirgendwo kommst du da so einfach raus. Ein Sky Abo kannst du auch nicht so einfach nach 5 Monaten beenden nur weil dir auffällt, dass dir der Spaß keine 30€ pro Monat wert ist. Manche Firmen machen es auf Kulanz, wenn du z.b. Arbeitslos wirst in dem Zeitraum aber selbst das ist kein MUß. Ich würde vorschlagen genieß einfach die Zeit in Azeroth oder schreib die Gebühren als Lehrgeld ab.


----------



## stefanru (24. Januar 2012)

ich habe auch einen abgeschlosse und jetzt keine lust mehr ^^ 

was solls 

ich wusste ja auf was ich mich da einlasse!


----------



## Raaandy (24. Januar 2012)

Da merkt man das hier und da einige sehr unaufgeklärt sind was Vertrage angehen.

Der TE erläutet hier kurz für alle, denen es genau so geht, wie man aus dem Vertrag kommt. Das müsste er nicht, er tuts aber weil der ein oder andere es nicht weiß. Dafür wird er ersmal geflamed.

Blizzard hat das Angebot wie ich das verstehe, deutlich dargestellt, es aber wohl nirgends deutlich zu erkennen gegeben, dass auch hier das Fernabsatzgesetz gilt. Dieses besagt, dass Verträge die über Fax, Telefon, Email etc. abgeschlossene Verträge 14 Tage ohne Erklärung gekündigt werden können.

Nicht verwechseln mit einem Vertrag den ich direkt im Laden abschließe. Wenn Ihr also bei einem Handyanbieter im Laden den Vertrag unterschreibt, seid ihr auf den Vertrag festgenagelt, obwohl die Tinte noch nichmal getrocknet ist mit der Ihr den Vertrag unterschreibt.

Wenn Blizzard also so unverschämt antwortet wie es der TE beschreibt, muss man eben den unbequemen Weg gehen. Das dieser möglich ist, zeigt der TE hier auf, und vorallem wie.

Warum flames? ich verstehs nich. Einfach ein Sticky und den Thread schließen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (24. Januar 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine geniale Logik. Musste wirklich schmunzeln. Ein Bann ob vorübergehend oder dauerhaft soll doch eine Bestrafung sein. Wo ist denn die Bestrafung, wenn man für die gebannte Zeit nicht zahlen müsste.
> Nein, der Vertrag ist abgeschlossen, da dies mehr als zwei Wochen her ist, hast du auch kein Kündigungsrecht mehr. Wenn du nun gebannt wirst, zahlst du ein Jahr lang, ohne eine Gegenleistung zu erhalten, außer D3.


Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster (da ist die bessere Luft) und sage: *kompletter Unsinn.
*Blizzard ist kein Strafvollzugsbehörde und deren AGB kein Strafgesetzbuch. Blizzard _*bestraft*_ nicht und wenn jemand dauerhaft (aus dem Spiel) gebannt wird, zahlt er dafür auch nicht.
_(dass ein Bann möglicherweise als Strafe empfunden wird, ist eine andere Geschichte)
_


Ach halt, ich muss mich gar nicht soweit rauslehnen. Blizzard hat die passenden FAQ:


> *Was passiert, wenn mein Account gebannt ist
> 
> **A:*Falls wir euren Account aufgrund eines Verstoßes gegen unsere Nutzungsbestimmungen bannen müssen, wird dadurch auch die Zahlung gestoppt. Der Vertrag wird hierdurch beendet und ihr verliert den Zugang zu Diablo 3, das Reittier wird entfernt und ihr erhaltet keinen Beta-Zugang. Bitte beachtet, dass eine temporäre Accountsperre dies nicht herbeiführt.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (24. Januar 2012)

Also ich bin nur im Forum gebannt, spielen kann ich.

Es geht mir nicht darum, was ihr davon haltet sondern ob reguläre Jahrespassbesitzer jetzt einen "Kündigungsknopf" haben. Ich hatte ihn bis vor kurzem nicht, deshalb die Frage.


----------



## Derulu (24. Januar 2012)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht darum, was ihr davon haltet sondern ob reguläre Jahrespassbesitzer jetzt einen "Kündigungsknopf" haben. Ich hatte ihn bis vor kurzem nicht, deshalb die Frage.




Warum sollte es einen Kündigungsknopf geben für einen Vertragstypus dessen einziger Sinn es ist, auf sein Kündigungsrecht (das alle Nicht-Jahrespass-Besitzer jeden Zahlungszyklus haben) zu verzichten um im Gegenzug diverse Vergünstigungen zu erhalten? WAS wäre da dann die Gegenleistung des Abonnenten für dieVergünstigungen Blizzards (Mount, beta-Zugang und D3, die letzten beiden dann, wenn es so weit ist) ? Warum sollte Blizzard also so etwas anbieten, wenn sie dann nichts dafür bekommen, weil die Leute genau das Gleiche machen, wie die ohne Jahrespass?


----------



## Eyora (24. Januar 2012)

Wenn er einen Jahrespass hat und gebannt wird, muss er das bezahlen, ob er nun spielen darf oder nicht, und das ist doch wohl eine Bestrafung, wo ist das dann bitte Unsinn.
Das Recht zu bestrafen hat Blizzard, denn Sie haben Hausrecht auf ihren Servern, und dort sind ihre AGB's Gesetz, genauso wie du jeden der sich bei dir zuhause nicht an deine Regeln hält, ebenfalls aus dem Haus werfen darfst.
Das man durch einen Permantenten Bann aus dem Jahrespass herauskommt war mir allerdings wirklich neu.


----------



## Robbenmeister (24. Januar 2012)

Raaandy schrieb:


> Da merkt man das hier und da einige sehr unaufgeklärt sind was Vertrage angehen.
> 
> Der TE erläutet hier kurz für alle, denen es genau so geht, wie man aus dem Vertrag kommt. Das müsste er nicht, er tuts aber weil der ein oder andere es nicht weiß. Dafür wird er ersmal geflamed.



das Flamen des TE bezieht sich hier in erster Linie auf die Tatsache, dass er den Jahrespass abgeschlossen hat und danach direkt wieder versucht hatte zu kündigen, nachdem er das ganze "überschlafen" hatte...

... seine Argmuentation hzgl. der fehlenden Widerrufsmöglichkeit sind vollkommen korrekt. 

Um Ihn selbst zu zitieren: "Die Frage ist die-warum schliessen tagtäglich Menschen "Knebbelverträge" wegen Handies ab und kündigen sie dann dennoch wieder?"


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. Januar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nein, das steht da nicht und es muss laut Gesetz dem Kunden auch bei jeder Bestellung/jedem Kauf unter die Nase gerieben werden^^



Ok, hast gewonnen.


----------



## Nexilein (24. Januar 2012)

Raaandy schrieb:


> Da merkt man das hier und da einige sehr unaufgeklärt sind was Vertrage angehen.
> 
> Der TE erläutet hier kurz für alle, denen es genau so geht, wie man aus dem Vertrag kommt. Das müsste er nicht, er tuts aber weil der ein oder andere es nicht weiß. Dafür wird er ersmal geflamed.
> 
> ...



Auch ich habe den TE "geflamed", und das aus einem einzigen Grund: Der von dir dargestellte Sachverhalt geht aus dem Post des TE eben nicht hervor, und deshalb eigent er sich auch nicht als Sticky.

Was er geschrieben hat klingt nach: Blizzard hat die Widerrufsbelehrung vergessen, und daraus ergibt sich ein erweitertes Widerrufsrecht. Also widerruft er seine Willenserklärung und kommt so aus dem Vertrag raus.
Das er innerhalb von 2 Wochen widerrufen wollte, wird irgendwo auf einer späteren Seite am Rande erwähnt.
Dafür schreibt er aber an zahlreichen Stellen von "Kündigung", was (wie in diesem Thread nachzulesen ist) auch nicht unbedingt zu einer besseren Informationslage beigetragen hat.

Was er hätte schreiben sollen: 
"Es existiert ein 2 wöchiges Widerrufsrecht auf das Blizzard nicht hingewiesen hat, und das von Blizzard auch nicht akzeptiert wurde.
Durch meinen Anwalt konnte ich aber ein Einlenken Blizzards erreichen, und somit sollten auch Andere problemlos von ihrem Recht gebrauch machen können.
Wer sich auf die fehlende Belehrung bei Vertragsabschluss berufen kann, dem ist auch noch ein späterer Rücktritt vom Vertrag möglich."


Natürlich ist "Flamen" nicht nett, und ich habe auch kein Problem damit mich an dieser Stelle dafür zu entschuldigen.
Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass der Beitrag des TE einen Sachverhalt impliziert hat, den ich als "Unmündiges Verhalten" durchaus für anprangerungswürdig erachte.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (24. Januar 2012)

Ok nochmal langsam für euch:

1. ich kann atm noch spielen bis zum Tag X
2. vorher ging es NICHT zu kündigen (da ja Jahrespass), nach dem Timeban (+Forumperma) GING es und wurde bestätigt. Sprich ich bin raus aus dem Jahrespass, egal was ihr hier herbeiorakelt.
3. wenn die normalen Jahrespassbesitzer KEINEN Kündigungsbutton haben aber rauswollen, sollten sie eventuell mal ein paar Flames auspacken. Gut dosiert wohlgemerkt.

I´m out. Hat irgendwie wenig Sinn hier.


----------



## Figetftw! (26. Januar 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> @Hühnerhabicht
> 
> Das ist ja eine geniale Logik. Musste wirklich schmunzeln. Ein Bann ob vorübergehend oder dauerhaft soll doch eine Bestrafung sein. Wo ist denn die Bestrafung, wenn man für die gebannte Zeit nicht zahlen müsste.
> Nein, der Vertrag ist abgeschlossen, da dies mehr als zwei Wochen her ist, hast du auch kein Kündigungsrecht mehr. Wenn du nun gebannt wirst, zahlst du ein Jahr lang, ohne eine Gegenleistung zu erhalten, außer D3.



Hört doch bitte mit euren Halbwissen auf.
Wenn du noch nichteinmal in der Lage bist das F&A über den Jahrespass zu lesen solltest du dich auch nicht zu diesem thema hier äußern.


----------



## Shaxul (27. Januar 2012)

Raaandy schrieb:


> Der TE erläutet hier kurz für alle, denen es genau so geht, wie man aus dem Vertrag kommt. Das müsste er nicht, er tuts aber weil der ein oder andere es nicht weiß. Dafür wird er ersmal geflamed.



Das hab' ich auch nicht verstanden. Und warum meinen einige dann auch noch, der TE müsse sich rechtfertigen, weil er sein Jahresabo widerrufen wollte? 
Ist ja wohl ganz allein seine Sache, einen Vertrag (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) zu widerrufen. Sein gutes Recht ist es allemal, das ist jetzt auch schon in genug Posts erklärt worden.

Auch wenn ich kein Jahresabo abgeschloßen habe: Danke für die Info, dass bei einer solchen Art Vertrag auch das Fernabsatzgesetz bzw. das Recht auf Widerruf gilt, hätte ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Januar 2012)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Und warum meinen einige dann auch noch, der TE müsse sich rechtfertigen, weil er sein Jahresabo widerrufen wollte?




Der Sinn des Jahresabos ist doch, eben ein Jahr zu garantieren, das man bleibt. 

Wenn ich eine Garantie abgebe, bleibe ich dabei. Denn sowas überlege ich mir genau. Und ich finde das Widerrufsrecht hier wirklich total unpassend. Denn es ist nunmal kein Jamba-Abo, was man nicht sofort erkennt. Man liest sich genau durch, was man da tut. Ich fände da ein Lehrgeld absolut gerechtfertigt. Wäre es eine größere Summe Geld, um die es gehen würde (ab 150 Euro) würde ich teilweise sogar klagen, wenn die Kunden sich Wege ausdenken, eben Vertragsbruch zu begehen. 

Bei diesem Thema fasse ich mir einfach an den Kopf. Ich habe mir wirklich stundenlang überlegt ... spielen meine Leute nächstes Jahr noch? Kann ich damit leben, wenn sie aufhören sollten? Werde ich trotzdem weiterspielen? Was ist mit Diablo 3 ... Danach habe ich den Jahrespass abgeschlossen und weiß, das ich auf jeden Fall dazu stehen werde.


----------



## Shaxul (27. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Der Sinn des Jahresabos ist doch, eben ein Jahr zu garantieren, das man bleibt.
> 
> Wenn ich eine Garantie abgebe, bleibe ich dabei. Denn sowas überlege ich mir genau. Und ich finde das Widerrufsrecht hier wirklich total unpassend. Denn es ist nunmal kein Jamba-Abo, was man nicht sofort erkennt. Man liest sich genau durch, was man da tut. Ich fände da ein Lehrgeld absolut gerechtfertigt. Wäre es eine größere Summe Geld, um die es gehen würde (ab 150 Euro) würde ich teilweise sogar klagen, wenn die Kunden sich Wege ausdenken, eben Vertragsbruch zu begehen.
> 
> Bei diesem Thema fasse ich mir einfach an den Kopf. Ich habe mir wirklich stundenlang überlegt ... spielen meine Leute nächstes Jahr noch? Kann ich damit leben, wenn sie aufhören sollten? Werde ich trotzdem weiterspielen? Was ist mit Diablo 3 ... Danach habe ich den Jahrespass abgeschlossen und weiß, das ich auf jeden Fall dazu stehen werde.



Aber wo führt uns die Diskussion hin? Hier geht's doch nicht darum, das Verhalten des TE zu bewerten. Natürlich kann man sich's vorher gut und sehr gut überlegen, und ich halte es auch für eine gute Charaktereigenschaft. Aber dass einem ein Kauf/Vertrag mit einigen Tagen Abstand dann doch nicht mehr als "so sinnvoll" erscheint, das hat denke ich jeder schon mal erlebt. Dafür gibt es ja auch das Widerrufsrecht : D


----------



## madmurdock (27. Januar 2012)

Ist der Jahrespass eig noch verfuegbar?


----------



## LargoWinch (27. Januar 2012)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Ist der Jahrespass eig noch verfuegbar?


Scheint so: http://eu.media.blizzard.com/wow/promotion/wap/de-de.html


----------



## madmurdock (27. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Der Sinn des Jahresabos ist doch, eben ein Jahr zu garantieren, das man bleibt.
> 
> Wenn ich eine Garantie abgebe, bleibe ich dabei. Denn sowas überlege ich mir genau. Und ich finde das Widerrufsrecht hier wirklich total unpassend. Denn es ist nunmal kein Jamba-Abo, was man nicht sofort erkennt. Man liest sich genau durch, was man da tut. Ich fände da ein Lehrgeld absolut gerechtfertigt. Wäre es eine größere Summe Geld, um die es gehen würde (ab 150 Euro) würde ich teilweise sogar klagen, wenn die Kunden sich Wege ausdenken, eben Vertragsbruch zu begehen.
> 
> Bei diesem Thema fasse ich mir einfach an den Kopf. Ich habe mir wirklich stundenlang überlegt ... spielen meine Leute nächstes Jahr noch? Kann ich damit leben, wenn sie aufhören sollten? Werde ich trotzdem weiterspielen? Was ist mit Diablo 3 ... Danach habe ich den Jahrespass abgeschlossen und weiß, das ich auf jeden Fall dazu stehen werde.



Wir reden hier doch ueber eine Frist, oder? Man kann also nicht nach 4 Monaten "Jahres Abo Laufzeit" mal eben sagen, dass man nicht mehr will? Nichts desto trotz hast du natuerlich Recht und ich denke da genauso wie du. ^^


----------



## Neburaw (27. Januar 2012)

> Wir reden hier doch ueber eine Frist, oder? Man kann also nicht nach 4 Monaten "Jahres Abo Laufzeit" mal eben sagen, dass man nicht mehr will?



Solange keine Widerrufsbelehrung erfolgt ist, besteht das Widerrufsrecht zeitlich unbegrenzt weiter ! (Quelle: §355 Abs. 4 Satz 3 BG 
Bzw. wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es sich um ein Fernabsatzgeschäft handelt, erlischt es nachdem der ausdrückliche Wunsch des Verbrauchers erfüllt ist ;-)


Darf man mal gespannt sein ob irgendwann etwas eintrudelt .. Textform genügt ja


----------



## madmurdock (27. Januar 2012)

Wie sieht das dann mit dem Diablo Acc aus? Verfaellt der dann auch? Weil sonst koennte man sich ja wirklich mal wieder fuer 1 Monat per "Jahrespass" (Lol) Abo registrieren, aussteigen und fuer ~ 10 Euro ein neues Blizz Game ergattern?


----------



## Neburaw (27. Januar 2012)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Wie sieht das dann mit dem Diablo Acc aus?



Nee da hat sich Schneesturm in den bestätigten AGB das Recht vorbehalten den Acc entziehen zu können bei Abbruch des Vertrages...

.. und wenn hätte Schneesturm glaub ein Recht auf Entschädigung  (kann mich aber auch täuschen damit )


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Januar 2012)

Wenn der Jahrespass von deinem Konto entfernt wird, werden dir *alle* Prämien wieder entfernt.


----------



## Rhenakus (24. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> "Über den Tisch gezogen"?
> 
> Wo wurde denn gesagt:
> 
> ...


Moment bitte, blizzard har mehrfach draufhinwiesen in der neusten werbung übrigends auch das die beta einladung für mop gilt. was daran eine unterstellung sein soll zeigste mir bitte, und nur deswegen einen vertrag kündigen finde ich etwas dreist. und ist sicher auch nicht rechtens


----------



## Derulu (24. März 2012)

Rhenakus schrieb:


> Moment bitte, blizzard har mehrfach draufhinwiesen in der neusten werbung übrigends auch das die beta einladung für mop gilt. was daran eine unterstellung sein soll zeigste mir bitte, und nur deswegen einen vertrag kündigen finde ich etwas dreist. und ist sicher auch nicht rechtens



Öh...ja...hab ich doch gesagt..."nächstes Addon" ... das mit Unterstellung bezog sich auf die Aussage, dass Blizzzard bewusst die Spieler "über den Tisch gezogen"(=betrogen) habe (damals ging es darum, dass der Release von Diablo 3 verschoben wurde), weil die Goodies für den JP möglicherweise nicht alle innerhalb des einen Jahres zu erhalten seinen (wie wir heute wissen, passiert dies alles innerhalb dieses einen Jahres), obwohl davon nie irgendwo die Rede war.


----------



## Yinj (24. März 2012)

Ich will nicht Wissen warum du dein JP gekündigt hast...


----------



## Rhenakus (24. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Ich will nicht Wissen warum du dein JP gekündigt hast...


wenn du mich meinst ich habe mein en nicht gekündigt habe es auch nicht vor.

@Derulu
Dann habe ich da was missverstanden und entschuldige mich dafür auch gerne bei dir


----------



## Yinj (24. März 2012)

Rhenakus schrieb:


> wenn du mich meinst ich habe mein en nicht gekündigt habe es auch nicht vor.
> 
> @Derulu
> Dann habe ich da was missverstanden und entschuldige mich dafür auch gerne bei dir



Nö^^ mein den TE  Wenns wegen dem Beta inv ist, Lach ich mich jetzt kaputt! Darf ich?


----------



## Rhenakus (24. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Nö^^ mein den TE  Wenns wegen dem Beta inv ist, Lach ich mich jetzt kaputt! Darf ich?


Klar darfst du, komm lass uns nun für die beta streiken gehen  
ne spass bei seite ich lache mich eh nur noch kapput. im ofi forum drohen die leute schon fleissig rum*omg*


----------



## Valharis (24. März 2012)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Ich finde die Information des Threaderstellers sehr fair, obwohl ich selbst nicht davon betroffen bin, da für mich Blizzard längst erledigt ist.
> 
> Diese Aktion "Jahrespass" ist meines Erachtens schon deshalb eine Art "Bauernfängerei" bzw. eine Geschäftsmethode jenseits des guten Geschmacks, da zum Zeitpunkt der Aktion längst nicht sicher war, wann Diablo 3 erscheint und auch nicht, wann das neue WoW-Addon erscheint.
> 
> ...



Ja die Information ist schon ok, wenn jemand meint unbedingt davon zurückzutreten soller es machen... finde daher den Threat für diese Leute schon wichtig

Aber:

was hat die Aktion damit zu tun wann D3 und das Add on rauskommen, selbst wenn D3 in 2 Jahren erst rauskommt, bekomme ich als JP Besitzer das Spiel trotzdem umsonst

Und über den Tisch gezogen....ka also ich hab mir das ganze vorher alles durchgelesen, mal ausgrechnet was ich sowieso ausgebe, und wenn mein Account sowieso das ganze Jahr angemeldet ist, ist der Jahrespass genau das richtige und ich krieg noch ein Spiel umsonst das ich mir auch sowieso geholt hätte.

Weiß nich, will hier niermanden beleidigen, aber wer sich über das ganze beschwert ist in meinen Augen einfach nur zu dumm zum lesen oder allgemein zu dumm zum nachdenken bevor ich so einen Vertrag eingehe.


----------



## Totebone (24. März 2012)

Ich liebe diese Jamba-Sparabo Generation 
Einfach Verträge schließen nachdem man NUR die Werbung gesehen hat. Naiv bis zum geht nich mehr. 
Und es ist auch keine irreführende Werbung. Man erhällt ALLES wofür geworben wurde. 
Vielleicht sollte einige mal aufhören immer die AGB nach 1.5sek verzuklicken und bei sowas mal ein bisschen lesen.
Gerade wenn ihr später irgendwie Versicherungen oder so abschließt habt ihr sonst exakt das selbe Problem.


----------



## win3ermute (24. März 2012)

Valharis schrieb:


> will hier niermanden beleidigen [...] einfach nur zu dumm zum lesen oder allgemein zu dumm zum nachdenken [...]



Wer findet den Widerspruch? 

Wie stehen eigentlich die Wetten, wieviel Kommentare mit dem Inhalt, wie dohf doch Leute sein müssen, die ihr Recht auf Vertragsrücktritt in Anspruch nehmen, auf diesen ollen Thread irgendwann vom Januar heute noch folgen? "Flame-Kultur" ist ja hier überaus beliebt...


----------



## Totebone (24. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wer findet den Widerspruch?
> 
> Wie stehen eigentlich die Wetten, wieviel Kommentare mit dem Inhalt, wie dohf doch Leute sein müssen, die ihr Recht auf Vertragsrücktritt in Anspruch nehmen, auf diesen ollen Thread irgendwann vom Januar heute noch folgen? "Flame-Kultur" ist ja hier überaus beliebt...



An Blizzards stelle würde ich alle die gehen wollen gehen lassen. Wenn sie das für D3 gemacht hätten bekommt Blizz dann das D3 Geld. Wenn sies für die Beta gemacht haben hat Blizz weniger stau auf den Beta Server und zufriedenere Tester ... und solche Menschen brauch WoW eh nich.


----------



## Belo79 (24. März 2012)

Totebone schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Jamba-Sparabo Generation
> Einfach Verträge schließen nachdem man NUR die Werbung gesehen hat. Naiv bis zum geht nich mehr.
> Und es ist auch keine irreführende Werbung. Man erhällt ALLES wofür geworben wurde.
> Vielleicht sollte einige mal aufhören immer die AGB nach 1.5sek verzuklicken und bei sowas mal ein bisschen lesen.
> Gerade wenn ihr später irgendwie Versicherungen oder so abschließt habt ihr sonst exakt das selbe Problem.



Aber sowas von sign 

Vielleicht oute ich mich jetzt, aber ich kann den TE in keinster Weise verstehen. 
Wenn ich einen Vertrag abschließe, informiere ich mich vorher und nicht nachher.
Habe ich zu eifrig gehandelt, dann lebe ich damit und kann mir an die eigene Nase fassen.

Wegen sowas einen Anwalt einschalten -> Sorry TE, ich finde es unmöglich und würde es nie in einem Forum wie hier posten und dazu noch mit einer solchen Überschrift.


Was ist aus der Welt geworden........

Vote for close!


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (24. März 2012)

Belo79 schrieb:


> Aber sowas von sign
> 
> Vielleicht oute ich mich jetzt, aber ich kann den TE in keinster Weise verstehen.
> Wenn ich einen Vertrag abschließe, informiere ich mich vorher und nicht nachher.
> ...



HAha, ich fühl mich da an eine Southparkfolge der 15. Staffel erinnert: Kyle kauft sich das iPad und wird mit dem Mund an den Hintern anderer Applekunden genäht, wogegen er nichts tun kann, da er ja ja bei Vertragsabschluss, ohne eben jenen durchgelesen zu haben, zugestimmt hat, dass Apple das mit ihm machen darf!


----------



## Hugenotte (24. März 2012)

@ TE das hättest du auch leichter haben können, wenn du dich ingame so verhälst das du nen Permabann kassierst wird der Jahrespass automatisch gekündigt


----------



## Su-Si (24. März 2012)

Wow 8 Seiten schon, dabei hat der Threatersteller 

a) nur einen Hinweis gegeben, für die, denen dieser helfen würde 

b) die Rechtslage (richtig) wiedergegeben.


Wenn teilweise zum einen auf den pacta-sunt-servanda-Grundsatz hingewiesen wird, also auf einen Rechtsgrundsatz, zum anderen aber Anstoß an einer EU-Richtlinie, die von allen EU-Staaten (samt Widerrufsrecht) umgesetzt worden ist - und damit wenig überraschend auch in Deutschland - soll offenbar das Recht nur teilweise angewendet werden?

Das Widerrufsrecht  ist gerade für (Fernabsatz)-Geschäfte installiert worden, von denen sich der Vertragspartner, der Verbraucher ist, wieder lösen möchte. Insofern sind auch Hinweise, man habe sich doch für ein Jahr binden wollen, völlig überflüssig. Würden diese eine Rolle spielen, gäbe es das Widerrufsrecht nicht.   

Wo sind die Unklarheiten? Wo ist das Problem? Woran schaukelt sich die Diskussion hoch? Willkommen im europäischen Recht. Wir haben ein Widerrufsrecht. Jetzt wissen es alle.


----------



## Melarius (24. März 2012)

Das sich Blizzard sehr an den Jahrespass klammert zeigt auch folgendes Beispiel:

Selbst jemand der aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr spielen kann, kommt nicht aus dem Vertrag raus. Das alleine sagt doch schon viel aus.


----------



## Derulu (24. März 2012)

Melarius schrieb:


> Das sich Blizzard sehr an den Jahrespass klammert zeigt auch folgendes Beispiel:
> 
> Selbst jemand der aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr spielen kann, kommt nicht aus dem Vertrag raus. Das alleine sagt doch schon viel aus.



Jeder, der seine Zahlungen nicht mehr leistet, ist aus dem Vertrag raus (obwohl sie das gar nicht so handhaben müssten), zwar auch aus seinem Account, aber eben auch aus dem Vertrag (bisher wurde keiner der säumigen Zahler "verfolgt")


----------



## SireS (24. März 2012)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Ich finde die Information des Threaderstellers sehr fair, obwohl ich selbst nicht davon betroffen bin, da für mich Blizzard längst erledigt ist.
> 
> Diese Aktion "Jahrespass" ist meines Erachtens schon deshalb eine Art "Bauernfängerei" bzw. eine Geschäftsmethode jenseits des guten Geschmacks, da zum Zeitpunkt der Aktion längst nicht sicher war, wann Diablo 3 erscheint und auch nicht, wann das neue WoW-Addon erscheint.
> 
> ...



Du hast den sprichwörtlichen Nagel auf den Punkt getroffen und das Teil mit einem Schlag versenkt, 100% agree. Ich habe es in den vergangenen Jahren schon oft gepredigt, aber die Fusion mit Activision hat Blizzard aus Zocker's Sicht sehr geschadet.


----------



## Derulu (24. März 2012)

SireS schrieb:


> Ich habe es in den vergangenen Jahren schon oft gepredigt, aber die Fusion mit Activision hat Blizzard aus Zocker's Sicht sehr geschadet.



Dass der (Mehrheits-)Besitzer (und damit der Richtungsgeber) von ActivsionBlizzard genauso Vivendi SA heißt, wie vor der Fusion der Besitzer von Vivendi Games hieß, blenden wir dabei aber immer wieder aus....


----------



## Bodensee (24. März 2012)

nach alle den Posts und Comments bezüglich über den Tisch gezogen, nicht ersichtlich wann D3 und MoP erscheint u.s.w, liest von euch jemand den ganzen "Vertrag" den ihr mit Blizz eingeht gründlich durch? Ich behaupte mal zu schreiben, NEIN.
Wer blindlings etwas unterschreibt ohne sich gründlich über den Inhalt zu informieren (dabei ist auch das "Kleingedruckte" gemeint, ist in meinen Augen selber schuld, da er fahrlässig handelt.
Es gibt mittlerweile weissgott genügend Möglichkeiten sich zu informieren.


----------



## Eyora (24. März 2012)

So blöd das für viele Leute klingt aber ja das mache ich.
Als ich meinen Battle-Net Account registriert habe, bei der installation jedes Addons und auch die AGB's bei Buffed, als ich mich anmeldete.
Ich lese mir auch im Telefonladen die Verträge durch, bevor ich einen neuen Abschließe und bei jedem anderem Vertrag auch.
Darüber hinaus hat der TE seinen Post eigentlich mitlerweile durch Kopien der Schriftsätze bestätigt oder diskutieren wir immer noch über heiße Luft?


----------



## Shalura (24. März 2012)

Kann ja sein, daß ich mich jetzt ganz wei aus dem Fenster lehne, aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können, daß die Wiederrufsfrist existiert(e). 
Das Mount gabs ja erst ne Ecke später und soweit meine Erinnerung mich nicht trügt, stand in der Bestätigungsemail, daß man eine 7 oder sogar 10-tägige Wiederspruchsfrist bekam.
Hab die Mail leider nicht mehr zur Hand, da ich den Jahrespass eh bis zum Schluss bezahle und mir das vorher auch mehr als gut überlegt hab, aber ganz dunkel meine ich, daß die Möglichkeit gegeben war, daher versteh ich das ganze "Theater" nicht.
Aber ganz davon abgesehen, wäre ich in der Situation des TE gewesen, hätt ich vorm Gang zum Anwalt doch erst bei Blizzard angefragt, es sei denn, die regulären gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen 14 Tage wären zu dem Zeitpunkt rum gewesen. Wobei da die Sachlage dann eh klar gewesen wäre...


----------



## Alidar (24. März 2012)

Meinst du die?



> Hello ***,
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Anmeldung für den World of Warcraft-Jahrespass. Das Abonnement für Ihren World of Warcraft-Account **** beginnt heute, dem **** und endet nach 12 Monaten am ****.
> 
> ...


----------



## HugoBoss24 (29. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wenn sie so "nett" sind wie die emisten Handynetzanbieter, dann zahlst du alles was bis Vertragsende noch offen ist auf einmal
> 
> Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass dann nur der WoW Account zu ist...
> und auf meinem battle.net Account liegt etwas mehr als nur WoW



doch dann ist nur der wow account dicht. aber sofort wieder frei wenn der betrag wieder ausgeglichen wird. am montag erst bei nem kumpel gesehen. abbuchung zurückbuchen lassen vor 14 tagen. montag morgen gesperrt jahrespass entfernt. danach betrag ausgeglichen und mittwoch abend war der account schon wieder frei ohne jahrespass.
also wer raus möchte kann dies auch über diesen umweg tun.
ich selbst würde wenn ich raus wollte aber eher den rechnungssupport anrufen und einen auf veränderung der wirtschaftlichen verhältnisse machen da das gespräch gratis ist und wie man in den foren liest der rechnungssupport sehr kulant ist in den meisten fällen.


----------



## Eyora (30. März 2012)

Manchmal ist es doch zu einfach 

ICh bleib dabei Blizzard ist sehr Kulant, und man muss nicht gleich mit Anwälten auf Unternehmen schießen wenn die einen eh jederzeit rauslassen.


----------



## Syrell (14. April 2012)

Ich wollte mich beim TE bedanken, denn nun weiss ich , dass ich den Jahrespass binnen 14-Tagen widerrufen kann. Dass er seinen Anwalt bemüht hat um sein Recht durchzusetzen und es hier als Hilfe für andere postet, finde ich lobenswert. Es spielt keine Rolle welche Gründe man hat um den Vertrag zu widerrufen. Ich werde diesen auch widerrufen, basierend auf diesem thread. Egal ob man sich vorher 1000 Gedanken gemacht hat ob man ihn nun abschliesst. Es kann immer etwas passieren, was einen dazu bringt seine Meinung zu ändern. Blizzards Kulanz setzt erst nach den 14-Tagen ein, davor sind sie verplichtet den 14- tägigen Widerruf zu akzeptieren. Dass sie diese Pflicht beim Vertragsabschluss vorm Kunden verschleiern kann man nur als Irreführung bezeichnen, egal wie kulant sie nach 14-Tagen sind.

gruß

Syrell


----------



## Derulu (14. April 2012)

Syrell schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich beim TE bedanken, denn nun weiss ich , dass ich den Jahrespass binnen 14-Tagen widerrufen kann. Dass er seinen Anwalt bemüht hat um sein Recht durchzusetzen und es hier als Hilfe für andere postet, finde ich lobenswert. Es spielt keine Rolle welche Gründe man hat um den Vertrag zu widerrufen. Ich werde diesen auch widerrufen, basierend auf diesem thread. Egal ob man sich vorher 1000 Gedanken gemacht hat ob man ihn nun abschliesst. Es kann immer etwas passieren, was einen dazu bringt seine Meinung zu ändern. Blizzards Kulanz setzt erst nach den 14-Tagen ein, davor sind sie verplichtet den 14- tägigen Widerruf zu akzeptieren. Dass sie diese Pflicht beim Vertragsabschluss vorm Kunden verschleiern kann man nur als Irreführung bezeichnen, egal wie kulant sie nach 14-Tagen sind.
> 
> gruß
> 
> Syrell



Da wirst du dich aber fast schon schwertun...heute ist der 14.04.2012 und die Aktion, welche die Möglichkeit einen Jahrespass abzuschließen bot, wurde am 01.04.2012 00:00 Uhr beendet...


----------



## Syrell (14. April 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Da wirst du dich aber fast schon schwertun...heute ist der 14.04.2012 und die Aktion, welche die Möglichkeit einen Jahrespass abzuschließen bot, wurde am 01.04.2012 00:00 Uhr beendet...



Nein, die Aktion läuft bis zum 01.05.2012 wie du dem link entnehmen kannst.
Jahrespass FAQ Blizzard

und ich hab den Jahrespass seit paar Tagen.
Der Thread hier ist mindestens bis 15.Mai relevant.

gruß Syrell


----------



## Derulu (14. April 2012)

Syrell schrieb:


> Nein, die Aktion läuft bis zum 01.05.2012 und ich hab den Jahrespass seit paar Tagen.



Oh, verlängert worden^^. Na dann ist es ja doch einfacher


----------



## Eyora (14. April 2012)

Syrell schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich beim TE bedanken, denn nun weiss ich , dass ich den Jahrespass binnen 14-Tagen widerrufen kann. Dass er seinen Anwalt bemüht hat um sein Recht durchzusetzen und es hier als Hilfe für andere postet, finde ich lobenswert. Es spielt keine Rolle welche Gründe man hat um den Vertrag zu widerrufen. Ich werde diesen auch widerrufen, basierend auf diesem thread. Egal ob man sich vorher 1000 Gedanken gemacht hat ob man ihn nun abschliesst. Es kann immer etwas passieren, was einen dazu bringt seine Meinung zu ändern. Blizzards Kulanz setzt erst nach den 14-Tagen ein, davor sind sie verplichtet den 14- tägigen Widerruf zu akzeptieren. Dass sie diese Pflicht beim Vertragsabschluss vorm Kunden verschleiern kann man nur als Irreführung bezeichnen, egal wie kulant sie nach 14-Tagen sind.
> 
> gruß
> 
> Syrell



Die sind in den 14 Tagen genauso kullant wie danach.
Denn sobald du nicht bezahlst bist du raus.
Ich verstehe nicht warum sie auf das Wiederrufsrecht hinweisen sollten, wenn Sie eh jeden jederzeit aus dem Vertrag entlassen. Du brauchst dich im übrigen nicht auf diesen Post berufen. Du musst nur einmal nicht zahlen. Dann ist der JP weg und du kannst nach erneuter Zahlung weiterspielen. Spart dir auch die Mühen für den wiederruf.

Bleibe dennoch dabei das man sich vorher überlegen sollte was man unterschreibt.


----------



## Syrell (14. April 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Die sind in den 14 Tagen genauso kullant wie danach.
> Denn sobald du nicht bezahlst bist du raus.
> Ich verstehe nicht warum sie auf das Wiederrufsrecht hinweisen sollten, wenn Sie eh jeden jederzeit aus dem Vertrag entlassen. Du brauchst dich im übrigen nicht auf diesen Post berufen. Du musst nur einmal nicht zahlen. Dann ist der JP weg und du kannst nach erneuter Zahlung weiterspielen. Spart dir auch die Mühen für den wiederruf.
> 
> Bleibe dennoch dabei das man sich vorher überlegen sollte was man unterschreibt.



Das Widerrufsrecht zu nutzen ist mit Sicherheit besser als später einen Vertragsbruch durch Zahlungsverweigerung zu begehen, und Blizzard eine rechtliche Möglichkeit zu geben, das Geld einzufordern. Auf diese aktuelle Praxis von Blizzard gibts keine Garantie.


----------



## Xidish (14. April 2012)

Sorry, aber wie kann man nur so naiv sein und meinen, 
daß man automatisch durch Nichtzahlen aus einem bewußt(!)abgeschlossenen Vertrag rauskommt?!
Leute gibbet's ... nee nee


----------



## Kapyrion (15. April 2012)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung gar nicht. Der TE wollte doch nur darauf hinweisen, dass trotz Blizzards scheinbar offen gelebten Einstellung ein Widerruf innerhalb von 14 Tagen möglich ist.

Ein 14 tägiges Rückgabe-Recht steht nunmal jedem zu, der im Internet oder telefonisch etwas kauft. Dabei ist es vollkommen egal ob es nun ein Bügeleisen in der Bucht oder ein Handyvertrag ist. Vorrausgesetzt natürlich es handelt es sich dabei um einen Händler, den Blizzard hier ja nun mal darstellt.

Also ist doch alles OK. Die die die Information nützlich finden freuen sich und diejenigen für die Information keinen nutzen darstellt sollten den Thread einfach ignorieren.

For me: Hab keinen Jahrespass abgeschlossen, aber für die Information: Danke! Also /sign.

Edit: ich stimme meinem Vorgänger zu: Einen Vertrag zu widerrufen in der Widerrufsfrist ist vollkommen legitim. Einen Vertragsbruch zu begehen nur weil man weiss, dass es keine Konsequenzen halte ich für nicht sehr reif.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. April 2012)

14 Tage Rückgaberecht gibt es für alles, was man im Internet kauft, ausser von Privatpersonen. Sollte eigentlich jeder wissen.
Belehrt Blizzard den Käufer nicht über das Widerrufsrecht, vor während oder nach dem Vertragsabschluss, so wie es hier zu sein scheint, dann hat man sogar ein halbes Jahr Widerrufsrecht.


----------



## Xidish (15. April 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> ... Sollte eigentlich jeder wissen.


Ähm ja ... daß es auch das gesetzlich Widerufsrecht gibt, sollte auch jeder Käufer wissen. 
Daher ist es eigentlich fast völlig egal, ob der Verkäufer auf das Widerrufsrecht hinweist.
Lediglich die Fristen ändern sich (bis auf 6 Monate bei inkorrekter Belehrung seitens des Verkäufers).

Und ein gewisses gesetzliches Rückgaberecht gibt's auch bei Privatkäufen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. April 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> 14 Tage Rückgaberecht gibt es für alles, was man im Internet kauft,


falsch.

verderbliche waren z.B. brechen diese regel schon


----------



## Dagonzo (15. April 2012)

Wieder mal einer der jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen muss! Ich setze mal voraus, dass man das weis.
Ich hatte vorhin schon extra überlegt das zu schreiben, weil irgendein "Heinz" wieder ankommt und darauf hinweisen/klugscheissen muss.
Bei manchen muss das ein echter Zwang sein in jede kleine Lücke zu pieken die sie finden können...


----------



## Eyora (15. April 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wie kann man nur so naiv sein und meinen,
> daß man automatisch durch Nichtzahlen aus einem bewußt(!)abgeschlossenen Vertrag rauskommt?!
> Leute gibbet's ... nee nee



Das ist nicht Naiv, sondern von mehreren Spielern bestätigte Praxis von Blizzard.



Kapyrion schrieb:


> Edit: ich stimme meinem Vorgänger zu: Einen Vertrag zu widerrufen in der Widerrufsfrist ist vollkommen legitim. Einen Vertragsbruch zu begehen nur weil man weiss, dass es keine Konsequenzen halte ich für nicht sehr reif.




Einen Vertrag zu unterzeichnen, um ihn kurze Zeit später zu wiederrufen halte ich nicht für sehr reif.


----------



## Derulu (15. April 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wie kann man nur so naiv sein und meinen,
> daß man automatisch durch Nichtzahlen aus einem bewußt(!)abgeschlossenen Vertrag rauskommt?!



Weil es aktuell genau so gehandhabt wird von Blizzard. Wer nicht zahlt, ist seine Vergünstigungen los, zahlt er danach wieder, bekommt er seinen Account zurück, nur der Jahrepass ist weg. Und ja, es ist ein einseitiger Vertragsbruch, der in in einer Auflösung des selbigen von der "betrogenen" Seite führt...

Allerdings ist nicht gesagt, dass diese handlungsweise seitens Blizzard von Dauer ist

Bewusst einen Vertrag mit Jahresbindung abzuschließen, für ein Gut, das man schon kennt, also nicht "ausprobieren" muss um dann zu entscheiden ob es wirklich gefällt, und es sich innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne unvorhersehbare Wendungen, dann doch zu überlegen (ging vorher nicht, weil?) finde ich persönlich (ACHTUNG persönliche Meinung!) auch nicht unbedingt so "reif" auch wenn es möglicherweise "reifer" ist als Vertragsbruch zu begehen


----------



## Syrell (16. April 2012)

Natürlich muss man sagen, dass wenn man das Widerrufsrecht nutzt, zu der Erkenntnis gekommen ist einen Fehler gemacht zu haben! Sonst würde man es nicht nutzen. Hier geht es aber nur darum die Leute darüber zu informieren, dass man dieses Recht innerhalb von 14 -Tagen nutzen kann, vorallem weil Blizzard dies eindeutig beim Kauf verschleiert. Blizzard weiss von diesem Recht innerhalb Deutschlands und akzeptiert es, weil es in Deutschland verkaufen möchte. Auch wenn bei Vertragsabschluss dort stehen würde, ein Widerrufsrecht ist ausgeschlossen, hätte man es trotzdem weil das Gesetz in Deutschland es hier garantiert. Man muss auch Bedenken, wieviele Rechte sich Blizzard in seinen AGB vorbehält, wo der Käufer nichts zu melden hat. Ob es nicht reif oder reifer ist, spielt dabei eigtl keine Rolle. Es ist normal, dass 1% oder 0,1% der Kunden, den Widerruf nutzen und die Unternehmen wissen das auch. Wichtig ist, dass es vertragskonform ist. Deswegen ist der thread hilfreich.
gruß

Syrell


----------



## Eyora (16. April 2012)

Was mich immer ein wenig stört sind Begriffe wie "verschleiern".
Das unterstellt ja schon ein Tauschungsabsicht, dabei wird es einfach nur nicht erwähnt. Dabei weiß ich gar nicht wie viele Unternehmen auf dieses Recht hinweisen das ohnehin immer besteht. Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das Blizzard mit seinen Anwälten einen solchen Passus außer Acht lassen würden, wenn es vermerkt werden müsste.
Und einen Passus nicht zu erwähnen weil man es nicht muss, kann man niemandem vorwerfen.


----------



## Mufflili (16. April 2012)

Find ich gut. Ich hab mich dauernd gefragt ob ichs kündigen kann. Ich sehs nicht ein warum Leute die das gleiche zahlen teilweise doppelt so lang zugriff auf die Betaserver haben.
Nein danke, Blizz


----------



## Hosenschisser (16. April 2012)

Du kannst es NICHT kündigen.


----------



## Derulu (17. April 2012)

Mufflili schrieb:


> Find ich gut. Ich hab mich dauernd gefragt ob ichs kündigen kann. Ich sehs nicht ein warum Leute die das gleiche zahlen teilweise doppelt so lang zugriff auf die Betaserver haben.
> Nein danke, Blizz



Du kannst nicht kündigen, denn "kündbar" ist er nicht....das ist ja genau der "Vertragsinhalt", dass du ein ganzes Jahr auf dein Kündigungsrecht für deine Accountzahlen verzichtest. Innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Abschluss widerrufbar ist er (und wenn nicht darauf hingewiesen wird, verlängert sich eben die Zeitspanne in der ein Widerruf möglich ist).


----------



## Syrell (17. April 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Was mich immer ein wenig stört sind Begriffe wie "verschleiern".
> Das unterstellt ja schon ein Tauschungsabsicht, dabei wird es einfach nur nicht erwähnt. Dabei weiß ich gar nicht wie viele Unternehmen auf dieses Recht hinweisen das ohnehin immer besteht. Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das Blizzard mit seinen Anwälten einen solchen Passus außer Acht lassen würden, wenn es vermerkt werden müsste.
> Und einen Passus nicht zu erwähnen weil man es nicht muss, kann man niemandem vorwerfen.



Blizzard ist verpflichtet explizit beim Bestellunggsvorgang darauf hinzuweisen, tun sie es nicht verlängert sich die Widerrufsfrist auf 1 jahr, weil man genau diese Täuschungsabsicht unterstellt, die du nicht wahrhaben willst!
Natürlich ist es verschleiern, die wissen genau wenn wir es nicht hinschreiben, dann widerruft vielleicht die hälfte, derer nicht die es nicht wissen. Und dann lassen sie es einfach weg. Wenn ich dir ein Auto verkaufe und den Tacho zurückgedreht habe. Ich dich aber nicht darauf hingewiesen habe, obwohl ich gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet wäre, was hab ich dann anderes getan als dich zu täuschen? Oder reicht dir später ein "sry ich habs nicht erwähnt!"

gruß

Syrell


----------



## Derulu (17. April 2012)

Syrell schrieb:


> Blizzard ist verpflichtet explizit beim Bestellunggsvorgang darauf hinzuweisen, tun sie es nicht verlängert sich die widerrufsfrist auf 1 jahr!
> Natürlich ist es verschleiern, die wissen genau wenn wir es nicht hinschreiben, dann widerruft vielleicht die hälfte, derer nicht die es nicht wissen. Und dann lassen sie es einfach weg. Natürlich ist das täuschen. Wenn ich dir ein Auto verkaufe und den Tacho zurückgedreht habe. Ich dich aber nicht darauf hingewiesen habe, obwohl ich gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet wäre, was hab ich dann anderes getan als dich zu täuschen?
> 
> gruß
> ...



Betrug (wie dein Beispiel mit dem Tacho) =/= "verschleiern"


----------



## Hosenschisser (17. April 2012)

Syrell schrieb:


> Blizzard ist verpflichtet explizit beim Bestellunggsvorgang darauf hinzuweisen, tun sie es nicht verlängert sich die Widerrufsfrist auf 1 jahr, weil man genau diese Täuschungsabsicht unterstellt, die du nicht wahrhaben willst!
> Natürlich ist es verschleiern, *die wissen genau wenn wir es nicht hinschreiben, dann widerruft vielleicht die hälfte, derer nicht die es nicht wissen*. Und dann lassen sie es einfach weg. Wenn ich dir ein Auto verkaufe und den Tacho zurückgedreht habe. Ich dich aber nicht darauf hingewiesen habe, obwohl ich gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet wäre, was hab ich dann anderes getan als dich zu täuschen? Oder reicht dir später ein "sry ich habs nicht erwähnt!"



Die fett markierte Aussage ist mehr als unlogisch. Wenn sie drauf hinweisen, hat jeder Kunde genau 2 Wochen Widerrufsrecht. Tun sie dies nicht, verlängert sich das Widerrufsrecht auf einen sehr viel längeren Zeitraum (weiß ihn nicht aus dem Kopf und bin zu faul zu gugeln. Ich glaube ca. 6 Monate).
Wer einen Jahrespass abschließt, hat sehr wahrscheinlich in diesem MOment Spaß an WoW und wird deshalb sehr wahrscheinlich nicht innerhalb von 2 Wochen Widerrufen. Nach ein paar Monaten kann der spaß aber schon ganz anders aussehen und ein vom Anbieter verschuldetes verlängertes Widerrufsrecht käme da gerade recht.

Es ist wohl einfach nur versäumt worden, was wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, bei den vielen Ländern in den WoW angeboten ist, welche alle unterschiedliche Gesetzte haben, durchaus vorkommen kann.


----------



## Syrell (20. April 2012)

Blizzard hat auch meinen Widerruf akzeptiert, auch ohne Anwalt!


----------



## pwnytaure (20. April 2012)

Angel80 schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich mir da stellt: "Warum hast du das Abo erst eröffnet wenn du 1 Jahr nicht gebunden sein möchtest?".
> 
> Du bist ein Vertragsverhältnis eingegangen mit einer Laufzeit von 1 Jahr. Das sollte jedem bewußt sein wenn er/sie sich anmeldet dafür. Finde es daher schon merkwürdig. Auf der anderen Seite sind Verträge eigentlich von beiden Seiten verbindlich.
> Ausnahmen bzw. vorsätzliche nicht genannte Benachteiligungen mal außen vor gelassen.



is zwar schon zwei jahre her aber muss man bei nichteinhaltung nicht pönale oder so zahlen?


----------



## Trypio (23. Mai 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wie kann man nur so naiv sein und meinen,
> daß man automatisch durch Nichtzahlen aus einem bewußt(!)abgeschlossenen Vertrag rauskommt?!
> Leute gibbet's ... nee nee



tja... aber genau so ist es, der Jahrespass wird, wenn die Zahlungen stoppen, nach einigen Tagen/Wochen vom Account entfernt.

Es wird keinerlei weitere Konsequenzen geben danach bis auf die Tatsache, dass man wieder "alle" Zahlungsmöglichkeiten" zur Verfügung stehen hat.


----------



## sympathisant (23. Mai 2012)

ob es konsequenzen gibt weisst du doch noch gar nicht. du hast nen vertrag abgeschlossen. blizzard hat am 31.12. drei jahre zeit den vereinbarten preis trotzdem einzutreiben. und im zweifelsfall kommen noch die kosten für mahnungen, inkasso und/oder anwalt oben drauf.

und blizzard kann die leistung einstellen, wenn du deinen zahlungsverpflichtungen nicht nachkommst. ob du noch spielen kannst oder nicht ist für deine verpflichtung zu zahlen (erst mal) unerheblich.


----------



## Trypio (23. Mai 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ob es konsequenzen gibt weisst du doch noch gar nicht. du hast nen vertrag abgeschlossen. blizzard hat am 31.12. drei jahre zeit den vereinbarten preis trotzdem einzutreiben. und im zweifelsfall kommen noch die kosten für mahnungen, inkasso und/oder anwalt oben drauf.
> 
> und blizzard kann die leistung einstellen, wenn du deinen zahlungsverpflichtungen nicht nachkommst. ob du noch spielen kannst oder nicht ist für deine verpflichtung zu zahlen (erst mal) unerheblich.




In einem Ticket hat mir ein Gamemaster mitgeteilt, dass nach einstellung der Zahlung der Zugang zum WoW Account relativ schnell untersagt bzw. gesperrt wird. Nach ca. 2-3 Wochen wird dann der Jahrespass vom Account gelöst und damit auch alle zusätzlichen Leistungen (Beta Zugang, Diablo 3 & Tyrael's Pony) werden entfernt.

Der Gamemaster erwähnte mir gegenüber noch, dass es beim einmaligen Vorkommen, keinerlei rechtliche Konsequenzen geben wird.
Blizzard hat natürlich die Möglichkeit, diese Situation in Zukunft anders zu handhaben.


----------



## Xidish (23. Mai 2012)

Ein Gamemaster, der nichts direkt mit den  Rechtssachen Blizzards zu tun hat, kann Dir viel erzählen.
Dennoch weißt Du nicht, wie die Rechtsabteilung bei Blizzard entscheiden würde.

Wenn bei einem Vertragsbruch, das Gesetz greift, kann es schon ungemütlich werden -
besonders, wenn die betreffenden Mitarbeiter sehr penibel sind.

Ich würde es jedenfalls nicht drauf ankommen lassen - wie sonst im Leben auch.

ps.
Und weil Ihr von der bisherigen Praxis dazu sprecht ...
Wißt Ihr denn, wie viele schon solchen Bruch getätigt haben, wie die Konsequenzen genau im Einzelnen ausfielen?
Ich glaub kaum, daß jeder ne öffentliche Rundinfo dazu bekommen hat.


----------



## Trypio (23. Mai 2012)

Was der Gamemaster mir sagt, ist für mich bindend. Er schrieb mir, dass er es sogar nochmal hinterfragt hätte, d.h. er hat sich vermutlich oder zumindestens angeblich bei der Rechtsabteilung darüber informiert. Sollte er quasi eine falsche Aussage dazu gemacht haben, so wird er im Zweifelsfall mithaftbar.


----------



## sympathisant (23. Mai 2012)

Wenns dann irgendwann soweit ist, musst du darauf hoffen, dass ein Richter das genauso sieht.

Der Müllfahrer wird dir auch keine rechtsverbindliche Aussage zu deinen Müllgebühren geben können. 

Aber nichts ist unmöglich. Es gilt "Vor Gericht und auf hoher See sind wir in Gottes Hand."


----------



## Bodensee (23. Mai 2012)

Trypio schrieb:


> Was der Gamemaster mir sagt, ist für mich bindend.



was für Dich bindend ist, ist nicht zwangsläufig auch für ein Gericht bindend. Und nur darauf kommt es schlussendlich an.


----------



## Bundyal (23. Mai 2012)

Wisst ihr was das schöne an der ganzen Sache ist? Etliche User wollen wieder aus dem Jahrespass rauskommen (ob rechtens oder nicht interessiert mich erstmal weniger) während andere, ich inbegriffen, mehrmals Tickets eröffnen mussten weil der Jahrespass automatisch entfernt wurde. Zweimal habe ich es bereits gemacht, da ich meinen Betazugang haben wollte, und wenige tage nach Betastart war er wieder weg. Habe meinen Account nun testweise gekündigt (spiele aktuell eh kaum mehr Wow) und habe noch immer einen Betazugang und eine gültige Diablo3 Lizenz  Ein drittes Ticket wollte ich nicht mehr schreiben, sehe es nicht ein Blizz drei mal auf einen Fehler hinweisen zu müssen, den ich nicht verschuldet habe. 
Im Übrigen betrifft dieser Bug offenbar Accounts, auf denen es zu Beginn Probleme mit der Elterlichen Freigabe gegeben hat....


----------



## Bergerdos (23. Mai 2012)

Bodensee schrieb:


> was für Dich bindend ist, ist nicht zwangsläufig auch für ein Gericht bindend. Und nur darauf kommt es schlussendlich an.



Genau, und für das Gericht ist die Gesetzeslage bindend. Das bedeutet, bevor das Gericht auch nur einen Finger krümmt muss Blizzard erst eine Zahlungserinnerung und danach eine Zahlungsaufforderung mit einem Datum schicken, bis zu dem die ausstehenden Zahlungen getätigt sein müssen. Erst wenn der Kunde darauf nicht reagiert kann Blizzard das gesetzliche Mahnverfahren einleiten, also der Kunde bekommt ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht. Wenn auch der Termin verstreicht geht es an den Gerichtsvollzieher, und wenn der Kunde vorher Widerspruch gegen die gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid einlegt dann - und auch nur dann - geht es vor Gericht.... es sei denn der zuständige Richter guckt auf die Papiere und sagt das der Fall wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt wird. Vor Gericht kann es passieren dass der Richter feststellt dass zwar der Vertrag existiert, die vertragliche Leistung aber nicht genutzt wurde weil der Spieler ja nicht gespielt hat. Dann wird er wohl Blizzad mit einem geringen Teil der ursprünglichen Summe abspeisen.

Wenn sich beim Gerichtsvollzieher herausstellt dass beim Kunden nix zu holen ist bleibt der Auftraggeber - also Blizzard - auf allen Kosten, auch die für den Gerichtsvollzieher sitzen. Daher werden die einen Teufel tun und so eine Sache bis zum Letzten verfolgen.


----------



## MayoAmok (24. Mai 2012)

Um mal das Widerrufsrecht von im Internet gekauften Waren anzusprechen. 
Das gilt meinem Verständnis nach für Waren, die man nach der Bestellung geliefert bekommt, deren Zustand man also im Vorhinein nicht überprüfen kann. 
Ebenso für Verträge, die neu abgeschlossen werden ,die einem in diesem Fall eben nicht sofort geläufig sind.
Für solche Sachen gilt das Widerrufsrecht.

Hierbei handelt es sich aber um eine Leistung, die dem Nutzer hinlänglich bekannt ist. Nämlich WOW. 
Es wird einfach eine andere Zahlungsweise vereinbart. 
Obendrauf werden diverse Boni geliefert. 

Der Verzicht auf die Kündigungsoption ist ebenfalls in den AGB ersichtlich. 

Das einzige Problem ist, dass Käufer und Verkäufer sich zum Zeitpunkt des Abschlusses nicht im selben Raum befinden. 


Man kann hier in diesem Fall wohl doch eher eine Kulanz seitens Blizzard einräumen als eine Tatsächliche Anwendung des Widerrufsrechts.


----------



## Eyora (24. Mai 2012)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Genau, und für das Gericht ist die Gesetzeslage bindend. Das bedeutet, bevor das Gericht auch nur einen Finger krümmt muss Blizzard erst eine Zahlungserinnerung und danach eine Zahlungsaufforderung mit einem Datum schicken, bis zu dem die ausstehenden Zahlungen getätigt sein müssen. Erst wenn der Kunde darauf nicht reagiert kann Blizzard das gesetzliche Mahnverfahren einleiten, also der Kunde bekommt ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht. Wenn auch der Termin verstreicht geht es an den Gerichtsvollzieher, und wenn der Kunde vorher Widerspruch gegen die gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid einlegt dann - und auch nur dann - geht es vor Gericht.... es sei denn der zuständige Richter guckt auf die Papiere und sagt das der Fall wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt wird. Vor Gericht kann es passieren dass der Richter feststellt dass zwar der Vertrag existiert, die vertragliche Leistung aber nicht genutzt wurde weil der Spieler ja nicht gespielt hat. Dann wird er wohl Blizzad mit einem geringen Teil der ursprünglichen Summe abspeisen.
> 
> Wenn sich beim Gerichtsvollzieher herausstellt dass beim Kunden nix zu holen ist bleibt der Auftraggeber - also Blizzard - auf allen Kosten, auch die für den Gerichtsvollzieher sitzen. Daher werden die einen Teufel tun und so eine Sache bis zum Letzten verfolgen.



Das ein Richter dir in einem solchen Fall entgegenkommt, halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich, allerdings ist das auch Ermessenssache des Richters. Er kann genauso gut feststellen das du niemals den Vertrag erfüllen wolltest und dich wegen vorsätzlichem Betruges zu noch höheren Strafen verurteilen.
Diese Argumentation greift daher nicht, da das Ende einer Gerichtsverhandlung nicht absehbar ist.

Was deine Theorie mit dem Gerichtsvollzieher betrifft.... das ist nicht dein Ernst?!
Wenn der bei dir nichts von Wert findet, und du nicht zahlen kannst, dann musst du eine Eidesstattliche Erklärung unterzeichnen. Sobald du irgendwie zu Geld kommst, das über das Existenzminimum hinausgeht, wird das gepfändet. Dein Arbeitgeber wird informiert, das du nur noch einen gewissen Betrag ausgezahlt bekommst, der Rest wird vom Arbeitgeber direkt ans Gericht abgeführt.
Das nennt sich dann Privatinsolvenz und dauert 6 Jahre (erst dann bekommt Blizzard nichts mehr von dir, und das auch nur, wenn sie bei Insolvenzbeantragung keinen Widerspruch einlegen, ansonsten bleibt die Forderung darüber hinaus bestehen). Deine Kreditwürdigkeit ist unrettbar. Kein Unternehmen schließt wieder mit dir Verträge ab (solang Sie nicht zu Leistung verpflichtet sind, um deine Lebensnotwendigen Bedürfnisse zu decken). Und das alles nur weil man nicht überlegt bevor man unterschreibt.

Falls du auf die clevere Idee kommen solltest, die Eidesstattliche Erklärung nicht zu unterzeichnen, stehen noch am selben Tag die Herren in Grün vor der Haustür und dann geht es direkt ins Gefängnis.

Von dort aus kannst du dich dann auf den oben genannten Gerichtsprozess vorbereiten und bei der Einsicht, die du bis dahin gezeigt hast, würde ich nicht mit besonders großen Chancen rechnen.

Da ist die Handlung des Thread-Erstellers ja noch gescheiter, direkt mit einem Anwalt gegen die Forderung anzugehen.


----------

